# 716 LAYIN LOW'S PARTS/KITS FOR SALE/AUCTION



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

DONT KNOW WHY EVERYONE WANTS THIS CAB...WELL HERE IS THE CHANCE FOR ALL OF YOU'S....IM AUCTIONING OFF THIS WHOLE COMBO!! :wow:

WAVE RUNNER IS UNBUILT UN STARTED NEW IN OPEN BOX. MISSING SPEAKER BOX'S.

PERRY'S EXT.CAB IS IN EXCELANT COND. NO PIN HOLES NO REPAIRS NEEDED!!

AN THE RED TRUCK IS FOR PARTS. MISSING MIRRORS/WIPERS/DRIVESHAFT/SEATS/STERING WHEEL.

ALL FOR 1-PRICE!!!

{FREE SHIPPING}{PAY PAL / MONEY ORDER ONLY}
AUCTION STARTS AT $20.00 ENDS THIS SUNDAY 5:00 PM








IF YOU WANT MORE PIX JUST ASK NO PROB....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 9 2010, 12:05 AM~17733987
> *DONT KNOW WHY EVERYONE WANTS THIS CAB...WELL HERE IS THE  CHANCE FOR ALL OF YOU'S....IM AUCTIONING OFF THIS WHOLE COMBO!! :wow:
> 
> WAVE RUNNER IS UNBUILT UN STARTED NEW IN OPEN BOX. MISSING SPEAKER BOX'S.
> ...


wow! is all i got to say about this deal! :wow: everyone wanteds this but not one person bid on it for 20.00....i guess it was never to leave my hands..


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Slipped my mind. I'm getting old. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Low maybe the way you titled it ! You said for sale / auction ! Plus your new its kinda hard to hold up an auction not knowin your back ground brother ! 
But for me i blow my paper at are show today ! I bet with it being show season others have done the same ! 

Dont give up hope ! Maybe run the auction a little longer !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

I got a deal goin with 716 and he came through with his part of the deal with no prob.
:cheesy: 









I know he's made deals with 408models as far as I know no probs between them. hope this helps u get some buyers


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 8 2010, 10:05 PM~17733987
> *DONT KNOW WHY EVERYONE WANTS THIS CAB...WELL HERE IS THE  CHANCE FOR ALL OF YOU'S....IM AUCTIONING OFF THIS WHOLE COMBO!! :wow:
> 
> WAVE RUNNER IS UNBUILT UN STARTED NEW IN OPEN BOX. MISSING SPEAKER BOX'S.
> ...


 :uh: really bro?! i told u to hit me up if u were gonna sell this cab brutha?! sunday has come and gone..... no bids.....so ill take it at ur starting price of $20!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 13 2010, 10:42 PM~17777618
> *I got a deal goin with 716 and he came through with his part of the deal with no prob.
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


THANKS PONCHO!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 14 2010, 02:24 AM~17779465
> *:uh: really bro?! i told u to hit me up if u were gonna sell this cab brutha?! sunday has come and gone..... no bids.....so ill take it at ur starting price of $20!!!
> *


I COULD HAVE SWORN I SENT YOU A P.M. ON IT!! MAYBE IM GETTIN OLD TOO!!...LOL... IL SEND YA A ANOTHER P.M.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

GOOD DEAL I WISH I HAD THE EXTRA CASH, GOOD LUCK BRO


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

LOOKING TO TRADE FOR SOME SPEAKERS/AMPS/WHEELS WHAT EVER YOU THINK IS FAIR SEND PM IF INTERESTED.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

new kit but now missing the grill front bumber an wheels. needed them for a project. good for parts looking to trade it for any of these....speakers/amps/spoked wheels & tires/coni kits/ or what ever you think is fair. send me a p.m.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2010, 09:30 PM~17776919
> *Low  maybe  the  way  you  titled  it  !  You  said  for  sale  / auction  !  Plus  your  new  its  kinda  hard  to  hold  up  an  auction  not  knowin  your  back  ground  brother !
> But    for  me  i  blow  my  paper    at  are  show  today !  I  bet  with it  being  show  season  others  have  done the  same  !
> 
> ...


wheres the faith....im good people ive been ripped off so i know what its like an would never do that to any-1. ive made many deals with people on here.....if no one trades with me how can i get a good tradin backround..come on lets make some deals...lol.... :biggrin: thanks for lettin them know its all good poncho.....how about all the other people ive made deals with on here to put in a good word for me to help me out on here :wave: i send parts to people who need them if i got them. not looking for anything but they allways give me something anyways. if i got something your looking for an im not usein it ..its all yours . thats just how i am. enuogh of the yappin lets make some deals here. :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 14 2010, 07:32 PM~17787000
> *LOOKING TO TRADE FOR SOME SPEAKERS/AMPS/WHEELS WHAT EVER YOU THINK IS FAIR SEND PM IF INTERESTED.
> 
> 
> ...


how much you want in cash


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Jun 15 2010, 10:41 AM~17792128
> *how much you want in cash
> *


pm sent


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 15 2010, 08:31 AM~17792049
> *new kit but now missing the grill front bumber an wheels. needed them for a project. good for parts looking to trade it for any of these....speakers/amps/spoked wheels & tires/coni kits/ or what ever you think is fair. send me a p.m.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, HOW MUCH?? OR I GOT SOME PROJECT SHIT TO TRADE


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 15 2010, 12:33 PM~17792900
> *NICE, HOW MUCH?? OR I GOT SOME PROJECT SHIT TO TRADE
> *


 send me a pm with what you are willing to trade with some picx an we can go from there...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

GOOD GUY RIGHT HERE, BOUGHT ALOT OF STUFF FROM ME, I VOUCH 

but i know i'm laggin on that truck, be out this week


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 15 2010, 06:35 PM~17796199
> *GOOD GUY RIGHT HERE, BOUGHT ALOT OF STUFF FROM ME, I VOUCH
> 
> but i know i'm laggin on that truck, be out this week
> *


thanks alot on vouchin for me!! :h5: fur real... hey no hurry on the truck take you time i know your movin an all...its been what almost 3 weeks an im not worried about it!!  we have made alot of great deals..i know it will get here..shit man your the one who got me in here an helped me out with how all this works...thanks a mill for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GOOD PEOPLE RIGHT HERE, GREAT TO DEAL WITH AND SHIPS OUT FAST. NO BULLSHITTIN' AROUND.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 15 2010, 07:46 PM~17796881
> *GOOD PEOPLE RIGHT HERE, GREAT TO DEAL WITH AND SHIPS OUT FAST. NO BULLSHITTIN' AROUND.
> *


thats whats up!!! :biggrin: thanks roni..an thanks to all on the great feedback.... im hopein this can get my good trader backround going....now lets make some deals to who ever is interested in my stuff. its all good! no worries here. :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 15 2010, 10:31 AM~17792049
> *new kit but now missing the grill front bumber an wheels. needed them for a project. good for parts looking to trade it for any of these....speakers/amps/spoked wheels & tires/coni kits/ or what ever you think is fair. send me a p.m.
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS SOLD......


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 17 2010, 05:11 PM~17818474
> *THIS IS SOLD......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 17 2010, 07:33 PM~17818608
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats the deal bro?? i sent that truck to you along time ago. you got it in 3 days!! how come i havent got the malibu yet.....let me know whats the deal.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 15 2010, 07:46 PM~17796881
> *GOOD PEOPLE RIGHT HERE, GREAT TO DEAL WITH AND SHIPS OUT FAST. NO BULLSHITTIN' AROUND.
> *


X2!!! You can trust this brotha!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 29 2010, 07:54 PM~17920330
> *X2!!! You can trust this brotha!!
> *


thanks for keepin it real fellas :thumbsup:
lowlow94 whats the deal with the malibu bro???? :angry:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 29 2010, 08:24 PM~17921795
> *thanks for keepin it real fellas :thumbsup:
> lowlow94 whats the deal with the malibu bro????  :angry:
> *


SORRY BRO I AINT FORGOT, IVE BEEN REAL BUSY ITS BOXED UP AND READY TO GO OUT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 30 2010, 01:36 AM~17923945
> *SORRY BRO I AINT FORGOT, IVE BEEN REAL BUSY ITS BOXED UP AND READY TO GO OUT
> *


ok well thanks for gettin back to me atleast... :happysad: 
let me know when you get it out. thanks


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 30 2010, 09:16 AM~17925214
> *ok well thanks for gettin back to me atleast... :happysad:
> let me know when you get it out. thanks
> *


still have not got it! did you get it out yet??? :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ITS BEEN SINCE JUNE 15 WE MADE THE TRADE!!! :0 you got yours in 4 days i still have not got anything whats the deal lowlow? :angry:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

he dose what he says,, good guy


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Aug 2 2010, 07:33 PM~18210184
> *he dose what he says,, good guy
> *


who me or low low94?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 2 2010, 08:59 AM~18206280
> *ITS BEEN SINCE JUNE 15 WE MADE THE TRADE!!! :0  you got yours in 4 days i still have not got anything whats the deal lowlow? :angry:
> *


This is not good business!!! One can't be that busy :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 4 2010, 10:40 AM~18225576
> *This is not good business!!! One can't be that busy :uh:
> *


im saying what the hell.... :dunno: its allways something with this kid when he tells me whats going on with the shipping... :angry: hey lowlow....i give you till the end of the month to send my stuff...then it will be over 2 months ..not good....when i make a deal with someone an you dont get my package within the first week theres a prob... i ship same or next day ! stop playin an get to the post office! i havent even herd from this dude in over a week.. wont pm me back..wtf.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 4 2010, 11:48 AM~18227212
> *im saying what the hell.... :dunno: its allways something with this kid when he tells me whats going on with the shipping... :angry: hey lowlow....i give you till the end of the month to send my stuff...then it will be over 2 months ..not good....when i make a deal with someone an you dont get my package within the first week theres a prob... i ship same or next day ! stop playin an get to the post office! i havent even herd from this dude in over a week.. wont pm me back..wtf.....
> *


Thats fucked up on his part.... 
Lesson learned from this is to make the other person if they are relatively new or not on the good trader thread ship first.... ALWAYS REMEMBER THAT... A little late now, but you know what you gotta do now.... Id post his ass up on the bad trader thread if it was me.... Bash the shit outta him for it...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 4 2010, 01:59 PM~18227288
> *Thats fucked up on his part....
> Lesson learned from this is to make the other person if they are relatively new or not on the good trader thread ship first.... ALWAYS REMEMBER THAT... A little late now, but you know what you gotta do now.... Id post his ass up on the bad trader thread if it was me.... Bash the shit outta him for it...
> *


like i said bro hes got till the end of this month...way more then enuogh time to deliver. its been allmost 2 months now...he could have road his bike here with the shit an handeliver it himself bye now.... :roflmao: but if its not here buy then its on....youll see....lol....  :ninja: :rofl:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 4 2010, 12:05 PM~18227333
> *like i said bro hes got till the end of this month...way more then enuogh time to deliver. its been  allmost 2 months now...he could have road his bike here with the shit an handeliver it himself bye now.... :roflmao: but if its not here buy then its on....youll see....lol....   :ninja:  :rofl:
> *


You're a lot nicer than I would have been... but I understand where you are comin from...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Maybe he's delivering it in a burro...That's what I call UPS Ground :roflmao: :roflmao: 

On a serious note...If anyone does not have any time to go to the post office, Don't make deals until you do!! 716 did his part, dammit lowlow, you do yours...just my .02 cents


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

im gonna start with these first...some 20 some 25 includes shipping! i think thats fair..:thumbsup:
i sell what i can to L.I.L. members first then its off to e-bay! here we go!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

RABBIT....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 4 2010, 10:10 PM~18231495
> *RABBIT....
> *


25 bucks original amt kit i think?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

ram?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 4 2010, 11:14 PM~18232080
> *ram?
> *


20 bucks shipped


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> im gonna start with these first...some 20 some 25 includes shipping! i think thats fair..:thumbsup:
> i sell what i can to L.I.L. members first then its off to e-bay! here we go!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ANYONE INTERESTED IN ANY OF THESE THEY ARE ALL FACTORY SEALED.
49.00 EACH PLUSE SHIPPING FOR THE 1/16 AN 75 PLUS SHIPPING FOR THE CAMARO ITS A 1/12 FACTORY SEALED. NO TRADES SORRY








LMK KNOW ALL THIS STUFF WILL BE GOING ON E-BAY TOO SO GET EM WHILE YA CAN!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

red amt rabbit an one of the customizing 66 thunderdbirds are pending. ill keep these on here till monday then whats left is going on e-bay. so get em while ya can cheap.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> > im gonna start with these first...some 20 some 25 includes shipping! i think thats fair..:thumbsup:
> > i sell what i can to L.I.L. members first then its off to e-bay! here we go!
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 2 2010, 08:53 PM~18210944
> *who me or low low94?
> *


you


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Aug 5 2010, 11:11 PM~18241395
> *you
> *


lol..oh ok thanks man..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I think I'm liking the 68 Plymouth


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 6 2010, 12:17 AM~18242022
> *I think I'm liking the 68 Plymouth
> *


kool send me a pm lmk .....whats left after monday the rest are going on e-bay.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

dude! ide kill for that 1/16th scale chitown hustler!


all this shit pops up when my ass is broke  



good luck with your sales brother!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[im gonna start with these first...some 20 some 25 includes shipping! i think thats fair..:thumbsup:
i sell what i can to L.I.L. members first then its off to e-bay! here we go!








DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT ASKIN FOR SHIT LOWLOW94!! YOUR OFF THE TEAM 4 NOW! UNTILL I GET MY SHIT FROM YOU ALLMOST 2 MONTHS LATE NOW.. 
1-gti golf pending
1-66 thunderbird pending
1- 65 gto pending
1-impi dune buggy pending
1-66 thunderbird sold...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 6 2010, 12:17 AM~18242022
> *I think I'm liking the 68 Plymouth
> *


trade ya for that yellow 64 pick-up if you still got it?? pm me.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 6 2010, 10:07 AM~18245351
> *trade ya for that yellow 64 pick-up if you still got it?? pm me.
> *


I'll trade bro, I send you the 64 and the 50 together :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 6 2010, 01:43 PM~18245646
> *I'll trade bro, I send you the 64 and the 50 together :biggrin:
> *


sounds good to me thankx!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 6 2010, 01:02 PM~18245312
> *[im gonna start with these first...some 20 some 25 includes shipping! i think thats fair..:thumbsup:
> i sell what i can to L.I.L. members first then its off to e-bay!  here we go!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

'77 Mustang II. PM me. I can't pay 'till next week but I'm good for it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 6 2010, 05:36 PM~18247359
> *'77 Mustang II. PM me. I can't pay 'till next week but I'm good for it.
> *


no prob...consider it sold! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TTT.....bunch of kits here!!! to bad im broke, so buy em up!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 7 2010, 01:07 AM~18249987
> *TTT.....bunch of kits here!!! to bad im broke, so buy em up!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks hock.. ill be getting more tonight maybe post them tomarrow...so keep an eye out! :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 6 2010, 08:23 PM~18248299
> *no prob...consider it sold! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 6 2010, 01:02 PM~18245312
> *[im gonna start with these first...some 20 some 25 includes shipping! i think thats fair..:thumbsup:
> i sell what i can to L.I.L. members first then its off to e-bay!  here we go!
> 
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 7 2010, 12:28 PM~18252404
> *thanks hock.. ill be getting more tonight maybe post them tomarrow...so keep an eye out! :wow:
> *


 :wow: wheres the new kit u got homie!! BUMP BTW!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 8 2010, 01:35 AM~18255438
> *:wow: wheres the new kit u got homie!! BUMP BTW!! :biggrin:
> *


HERES WHAT I WANT TO SELL.. ILL PROB.. GO AN GET ALOT MORE FRIDAY.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

pmed bout the gp :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: dude! where are you gettin all these kits from? and how many do they have left lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 8 2010, 02:56 PM~18258262
> *:wow:  dude! where are you gettin all these kits from? and how many do they have left lol
> *


x10


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

wheres that t top camaro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 8 2010, 05:08 PM~18258331
> *wheres that t top camaro
> *


 ON E-BAY...COULDNT SELL THAT ONE CHEAP.. ITS SEAL'D AN A RARE KIT.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 8 2010, 04:56 PM~18258262
> *:wow:  dude! where are you gettin all these kits from? and how many do they have left lol
> *


WELL THE DUDE TOLD ME IT WAS AN ESTATE SALE ...COME TO FIND OUT HE CLOSED UP A LOCAL HOBBY STORE..SO IM BUYING ALL I CAN :biggrin: THERES ALOT LEFT....ANYONE INTERESTED IN 1/20 JEEP AN TOYOTA? CORVETTES? PORCHE'S ? ILL BE BACK THERE FRIDAY TO GIVE HIM AN OFFER TRY AN BUY THE REST. THE MORE HIGHER END/ EXPENSIVE MODELS OR RARE ONES I PUT ON E-BAY.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 8 2010, 03:37 PM~18258478
> *ON E-BAY...COULDNT SELL THAT ONE CHEAP.. ITS SEAL'D  AN A RARE KIT.
> *


But there's also 6 other ones on there . I had one seller offer me one at 80 but I still wanna work a deal with ya ....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 8 2010, 09:29 PM~18259929
> *But there's also 6 other ones on there . I had one seller offer me one at 80 but I still wanna work a deal with ya ....
> *


would have traded you for the resin vert.. but i missed out on that one i wasnt home at the time the auction ended.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

bump for the home boy!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 9 2010, 08:02 AM~18262985
> *bump for the home boy!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. GET MY MAIL TODAY AN I GOT A PACKAGE FROM LOWLOW94 :0 :wow: 
HOLLY SHIT TOOK 2 MONTHS BUT IT GOT HERE.. :angry: NEED TO GET THAT SHIT OUT ALIL FATER LOWLOW..ITS BAD FOR BIZZ BRO. ANYWAYS YOU ARE NOW BACK ON THE TEAM AN GOOD IN MY BOOK..I ALLMOST BLEW YA UP AN BASHED YOUR AZZ ALL OVER THE SITE BUT YOU CAME THRU. GOT EVERYTHING BUT THE TV BASE BUT ITS NO PROB..YOU SENT OTHER STUFF. THANKS.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THIS IS THA LAST DAY TO BUY UP SOME OF THESE MODELS.. :happysad: MIDNIGHT TONIGHT ILL BE PUTTING THEM ON E-BAY! LMK.............


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[ANYONE INTERESTED IN ANY OF THESE THEY ARE ALL FACTORY SEALED.
49.00 EACH PLUSE SHIPPING FOR THE 1/16 AN 75 PLUS SHIPPING FOR THE CAMARO ITS A 1/12 FACTORY SEALED. NO TRADES SORRY








LMK KNOW ALL THIS STUFF WILL BE GOING ON E-BAY TOO SO GET EM WHILE YA CAN! 
1/12 CAMARO AN THE FUNNY CAR ON THE BOTTOM IS LEFT...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 8 2010, 04:52 PM~18258248
> *HERES WHAT I WANT TO SELL.. ILL PROB.. GO AN GET ALOT MORE FRIDAY.
> 
> 
> ...


STILL GOT THESE EXCEPT THE PORSCHE. LMK ALL KITS ARE GOING ON E-BAY TONIGHT (MIDNIGHT)


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok here is what i got left get em while you can at midnight there all going on e-bay!
pm me for prices some trades considerd pay pal needed if you need to pay with money order its 3 bucks extra sorry but i hate dealing with money orders.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 9 2010, 05:13 PM~18266990
> *ok here is what i got left get em while you can at midnight there all going on e-bay!
> pm me for prices some trades considerd pay pal needed if you need to pay with money order its 3 bucks extra sorry but i hate dealing with money orders.
> 
> ...


2 more hours then there all going on e-bay. just a reminder!  
new shipment next week..


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

TTT 
need that truck set!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

these are all 35 shipped.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

these are all 35 shipped.
try this agian..lol...
















pm me if interested in anything.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

I wish I had the money right now to get one of those truck sets. :uh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 12 2010, 02:47 PM~18293711
> *I wish I had the money right now to get one of those truck sets.  :uh:
> *


X2 !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

street machines super set pending. all others still avalible till sunday then its e-bay time.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

CHECK THIS THREAD OUT TOMORROW ...... :wow: :0 
NEED CASH FOR NEW GUN....BLOW OUT PRICES ON MODELS.....
ILL POST THEM UP IN THE MORNING......KEEP AN EYE OUT! :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 26 2010, 06:47 PM~18416133
> *CHECK THIS THREAD OUT TOMORROW ...... :wow:  :0
> NEED CASH FOR NEW GUN....BLOW OUT PRICES ON MODELS.....
> ILL POST THEM UP IN THE MORNING......KEEP AN EYE OUT! :wow:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

IM GOING TO START WITH THESE FIRST. THE BEST I CAN DO ON THESE IS 30 BUCKS EACH WICH INCLUDES SHIPPING :0 :wow: OR 150 FOR ALL+ SHIPPING.. PAY PAL PERFERD NO TRADES SORRY FELLAS BUT I NEED THE LOOT FOR A NEW TOY THATS 5 BILLS.. :happysad: THESE KITS ARE ALL FACTORY SEAL'D









NEED THESE GONE AN NEED THE MONEY ....BUY EM UP ! :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

ill take the chevy classics and the street trucks :biggrin: :biggrin:
pm paypal addy


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 27 2010, 08:36 AM~18419086
> *ill take the chevy classics and the street trucks  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> pm paypal addy
> *


pay pal addy is [email protected]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 27 2010, 08:36 AM~18419086
> *ill take the chevy classics and the street trucks  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> pm paypal addy
> *


 ONE OF THE TRUCK SETS AN THE CHEVY CLASSICS SOLD
THERE STILL ONE MORE TRUCK SET UP FOR GRABS...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 27 2010, 08:06 AM~18418998
> *IM GOING TO START WITH THESE FIRST. THE BEST I CAN DO ON THESE IS 30 BUCKS EACH WICH INCLUDES SHIPPING :0  :wow: PAY PAL PERFERD NO TRADES SORRY FELLAS BUT I NEED THE LOOT FOR A NEW TOY THATS 5 BILLS.. :happysad:  THESE KITS ARE ALL FACTORY SEAL'D
> 
> 
> ...


one of the truck kits sold
the chevy classics sold


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got these for sale too! 325 for all+SHIPPING THATS LESS THEN TEN BUCKS A KIT THATS THE BEST I CAN DO FOR THE L.I.L. FAM....








no trades need the money for new toy..all factory seal's except the rabbit but it is complete...I KNOW TIMES ARE TUOGH FOR ALOT OF US INCLUDINE MYSELF BUT I NEED TO MOVE THIS LOT AS FAST AS I CAN SO I ALSO HAVE THIS LOT ON CRAIGS LIST AN WILL BE ON E-BAY LATER...NEED MONEY FAST...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

$65 FOR THE 32 +SHIPPING AN $40 FOR THE CUSTOM T PLUS SHIPPING BOTH FACTORY SEAL'D








NO TRADES PAY PAL ONLY


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

$75 FOR EITHER ONE PLUS SHIPPING. CAMERO IS FACTORY SEAL'D AN THE T IS A ORIGINAL KIT RARE HARD TO FIND. NOT SEAL'D BUT COMPLETE.








NO TRADES PAY PAL ONLY


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn wish I had the cash cause I'd like that Custom T, but good luck with the sale man.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 27 2010, 12:05 PM~18421164
> *$75 FOR EITHER ONE PLUS SHIPPING. CAMERO IS FACTORY SEAL'D AN THE T IS A ORIGINAL KIT RARE HARD TO FIND. NOT SEAL'D BUT COMPLETE.
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY , REALLY WANT THAT CAMARO....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 27 2010, 04:37 PM~18422315
> *I REALLY , REALLY WANT THAT CAMARO....
> *


I REALL , REALLY WANT YOUR MONEY... :biggrin: LMK..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 27 2010, 06:44 PM~18423977
> *I REALL  , REALLY WANT YOUR MONEY... :biggrin:  LMK..
> *


really REV...u should buy it....before i do! im tryin to get up some cash!! :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 27 2010, 08:47 PM~18423985
> *really REV...u should buy it....before i do! im tryin to get up some cash!!  :0
> *


i hope some one buys it.. :happysad: i was going to keep it since i couldnt get 100 for it..but it can go cause i need the loot..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 27 2010, 12:40 PM~18420583
> *got these for sale too! 325 for all+SHIPPING THATS LESS THEN TEN BUCKS A KIT THATS THE BEST I CAN DO FOR THE L.I.L. FAM....
> 
> 
> ...


GOT MY NEW TOY ALLREADY!! :biggrin: :machinegun:  LOOK OUT THERE GOES THE HOOD!!! anyways 300.00 on all these kits plus shipping ill leave them up till friday .. if they dont sell on ebay wich is ending in 2 hours.. after friday its back to selling them individual.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 30 2010, 11:58 AM~18440418
> *GOT MY NEW TOY ALLREADY!! :biggrin:  :machinegun:   LOOK OUT THERE GOES THE HOOD!!! anyways 300.00 on all these kits plus shipping ill leave them up till friday .. if they dont sell on ebay wich is ending in 2 hours.. after friday its back to selling them individual.
> *


sold on e-bay sorry fellas..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 30 2010, 11:43 AM~18441402
> *sold on e-bay sorry fellas..
> *


 :wow: damn...that was fast! i saw a few that raised an eyebrow too! congrats!! that was like $8 per kit?! someone got hooked up!! :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 30 2010, 09:58 PM~18445871
> *:wow: damn...that was fast! i saw a few that raised an eyebrow too! congrats!! that was like $8 per kit?! someone got hooked up!!  :0
> *


yeah for real.. i had them on here for a while but no bites so i listed them on e-bay for 3 days an they sold..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THE BEST I CAN DO ON THESE IS 30 BUCKS EACH WICH INCLUDES SHIPPING :0 :wow: PAY PAL PERFERD NO TRADES SORRY FELLAS :happysad: THESE KITS ARE ALL FACTORY SEAL'D









THE ONLY ONE THAT IS SOLD IS ON OF THE TRUCK SETS AN THE T/A...THE REST ARE ALL STILL AVALIBLE....NEED THESE GONE AN NEED THE MONEY ....BUY EM UP ! :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: and the chevy classics


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 3 2010, 09:05 PM~18482032
> *:biggrin: and the chevy classics
> *


NA I REPLACED THE ONE YOU GOT WITH ANOTHER ONE.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

still got these for sale...
$65 FOR THE 32 +SHIPPING AN $40 FOR THE CUSTOM T PLUS SHIPPING BOTH FACTORY SEAL'D








NO TRADES PAY PAL ONLY


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i also still have these if anyones into bigger kits....
$75 FOR EITHER ONE PLUS SHIPPING. CAMERO IS FACTORY SEAL'D AN THE T IS A ORIGINAL KIT RARE HARD TO FIND. NOT SEAL'D BUT COMPLETE.








NO TRADES PAY PAL ONLY


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

20 per kit shipped..30 shipped for the ultra rods or the lil coffin show rod. all are factory seal'd


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

EVERYTHING IS NOW ON E-BAY.. WICH I GUESS REALLY DONT MEAN ANYTHING... IF YA REALLY WANTED SOMETHING I CAN CANCEL THE AUCTION IF THERE ARE NO BIDS ON THE ITEM..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 9 2010, 08:31 AM~18523051
> *EVERYTHING IS NOW ON E-BAY.. WICH I GUESS REALLY DONT MEAN ANYTHING... IF YA REALLY WANTED SOMETHING I CAN CANCEL THE AUCTION IF THERE ARE NO BIDS ON THE ITEM..
> *



Whats your ebay link sir ?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2010, 08:46 AM~18523136
> *Whats  your  ebay  link   sir  ?!
> *


it is tierney2009 i just check it out thuogh there's only one lot left i allready sold 5 lots allready ....if anybody wants this last lot 90 plus shipping.. i put them all on there as a buy it now thats why there allready gone except theres one lot left an for 90 bucks i think its a good deal idk.... :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 9 2010, 09:39 AM~18523384
> *it is  tierney2009 i just check it out thuogh there's only one lot left i allready sold 5 lots  allready ....if anybody wants this last lot 90 plus shipping.. i put them all on there as a buy it now thats why there allready gone except theres one lot left an for 90 bucks i think its a good deal  idk.... :happysad: all the big 1/8's are gone sorry hock an hearse... but i needed the loot for my model habbit..
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[factory seal'd








90 bucks plus shipping for lay it low members...trying to move some stuff fast an its working....lol...this is the only lot i have left! its on e-bay for 120 but if you want it lmk soon.. before its gone...i got a buy it now on e-bay


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 9 2010, 10:23 AM~18523626
> *[factory seal'd
> 
> 
> ...


everything in this thread as of right now is sold. only took 1 1/2 hours....made some fast cash so look out....im on the prowl...lol... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: GOT MY BOX 2 DAYS AAGO , THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy: U lookin to spend that fast cash ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 9 2010, 01:14 PM~18524951
> *:cheesy: U lookin to spend that fast cash ?
> *


you know how i do ponch...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 9 2010, 12:17 PM~18524484
> *:biggrin: GOT MY BOX 2 DAYS AAGO , THANKS  :thumbsup:
> *


great i hope as was well. glad your happy... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Good Job on all that ! SHit sold quick as a MOFO ! I never have that kinda of luck on there my-self ! I do ok when i post my built ups but as for kits not that well ! 

I sent you a pm earlier did you get that ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2010, 01:24 PM~18525017
> *Good  Job  on  all  that  !  SHit  sold  quick  as  a  MOFO  !  I  never  have  that  kinda  of  luck  on  there  my-self  !  I  do  ok  when  i  post  my  built  ups    but  as  for  kits  not  that  well  !
> 
> I  sent you  a  pm  earlier  did  you  get  that ?
> *


no sir i did not!!i will be gettin your loot out tomorrow... wish you had pay pal..its so much better....lol.... :biggrin: i never seen any of your builds on there.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 9 2010, 01:28 PM~18525053
> *no sir i did not!!i will be gettin your loot out tomorrow... wish you had pay pal..its so much better....lol.... :biggrin:  i never seen any of your builds on there.
> *


Yea i use to do that before comin to LAY IT LOW ! My low-lows didnt move to much but my hot rods and tuners went for great money ! Differnt styles on there and not all mine meet all theirs LOL ! :biggrin: 

Yea check your pm box !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok here we go again...  
all these kits are all factory seal'd...22 bucks wich INCLUDES SHIPPING...91 couger's are 2 for 22!!  
no trades pay pal only. i will only have these on here till monday then off to ebay.










these kits are are all factory seal'd....27 bucks wich INCLUDES SHIPPING...
no trades pay pal only. i will only have these on here till monday then off to ebay.








tomorrow ill be posting 9 parts kits in one lot..


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

I will take the Johan mustang


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

id love to have that 55 vert


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Sep 22 2010, 09:47 PM~18636782
> *I will take the Johan mustang
> *


mustang is sold.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

mustang is sold....
66 buick pending....
66 thunderbird pending....
50 chevy truck pending.......


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 3 2010, 06:41 PM~18481918
> *THE BEST I CAN DO ON THESE IS 30 BUCKS EACH WICH INCLUDES SHIPPING :0  :wow:  PAY PAL PERFERD NO TRADES SORRY FELLAS :happysad:  THESE KITS ARE ALL FACTORY SEAL'D
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent on the three sum with the 67!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 23 2010, 01:46 AM~18639524
> *pm sent on the three sum with the 67!
> *


sorry hydro but those have all been sold.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 22 2010, 09:37 PM~18636656
> *ok here we go again...
> all these kits are all factory seal'd...22 bucks wich INCLUDES SHIPPING...91 couger's are 2 for 22!!
> no trades  pay pal only. i will only have these on here till monday then off to ebay.
> ...


55 vert sold..
mustang sold..
66 buick pending...
66thunderbird pending...
50 chevy truck pending.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

80 bucks plus shipping for the whole lot all are factory seal'd thats 16 bucks each :0 :wow: will be on here till monday then hittin e-bay..









10 plus shipping for the hopper frames an wheels there off a 64 impala (new)









25 plus shipping on the parts lot..all kits will be bagged an in one box...without the origanal box's








trailer frame missing.








wheels trophy's missing other then that complete








missing wheels an theres extra's that come with this from the mec models windows an crome . body needs purple power!








no bodys no crome just chasis engines decals








missinf wagon roof an decals other then that complete








no wheels amps speakers decals








no motor or hydrolic goodies/suspension.








no motor body wheels hydro goodies/suspension








what you see is what you get all kit bashed kits an still alot of good stuff left.
if this dont sell ill just put it all back in the closet.  trying to make some room i got too much shit...  pay pal only


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 23 2010, 10:46 AM~18641379
> *80 bucks plus shipping for the whole lot all are factory seal'd thats 16 bucks each  :0  :wow:  will be on here till monday then hittin e-bay..
> 
> 
> ...


PARTS ARE SOLD....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

what you shipping with ups , USPS ,fed ex etc...?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 23 2010, 03:48 PM~18644008
> *what you shipping with ups , USPS ,fed ex etc...?
> *


neither i bring my shit in person that way i know it gets there.... :biggrin: 

j/p idk i get the shit packed an ready an the wife takes them to the post office so i guess usps priority 2 day for most with trakin #.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 23 2010, 07:19 PM~18646935
> *neither i bring my shit in person that way i know it gets there.... :biggrin:
> 
> j/p idk i get the shit packed an ready an the wife takes them to the post office so i guess usps priority 2 day for most with trakin #.
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got these left $27 EACH SHIPPED.... $50 for 2 SHIPPED pay pal only no trade as of right now. all will have tracking#'s










these are $22 EACH SHIPPED... $40 for 2 SHIPPED pay pal only no trades as of right now.all will have tracking#'s $40 shipped for all 4 of the 91 cougars...










$15 SHIPPED with trackin #.for the hopper frames an wheels (new)


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 9 2010, 02:13 PM~18266990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are those wheels from?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn i'd love to have the 63 and 64 galaxie customizing kits...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 24 2010, 10:59 PM~18656138
> *what are those wheels from?
> *


not sure.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 24 2010, 10:56 AM~18651106
> *got these left $27 EACH SHIPPED.... $50 for 2 SHIPPED pay pal only no trade as of right now. all will have tracking#'s
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

cutlass for sale 40 shipped.
































it does come with a hood but i think its useless.. it fits like shit :angry: 
body need finishing work as they all do i guess from what i here..
passenger die piller broke at the top as you can see in the pic .. i super glued it back together.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 28 2010, 10:11 AM~18681479
> *cutlass for sale 40  shipped.
> 
> 
> ...


that cutlass is bad where did you get it ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 28 2010, 06:15 PM~18684755
> *that cutlass is bad where did you get it ?
> *


ebay..i just got a 80's malibu too. but that ones not for sale.  
40 bones shipped bro buy it up! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got these left $160 TAKES ALL PLUS SHIPPING pay pal only no trade as of right now. all will have tracking#'s

















$15 SHIPPED with trackin #.for the hopper frames an wheels (new)









THANKS FOR THE BUMP MAZDAT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

cutlass for sale 40 shipped.
































it does come with a hood but i think its useless.. it fits like shit :angry: 
body need finishing work as they all do i guess from what i here..
passenger die piller broke at the top as you can see in the pic .. i super glued it back together.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

SOLD................



$15 SHIPPED with trackin #.for the hopper frames an wheels (new)









THANKS FOR THE BUMP MAZDAT!! :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 30 2010, 08:42 AM~18699788
> *cutlass for sale 40  shipped.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

quite being a tease with that cutty lol :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 30 2010, 08:58 PM~18705887
> *quite being a tease with that cutty lol  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


no tease bro :biggrin: ..40 bucks an its yours..  shipped ..
this is the last time i bump this...  then it goes back into hiding.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

new in box still factory seal'd....70 olds..30 shipped pay pal only








new factory seal'd 20 shipped...pay pal only 








new factory seal'd 50 shipped pay pal only


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 13 2010, 08:21 PM~18803336
> *new in box still factory seal'd....70 olds..30 shipped pay pal only
> 
> 
> ...


  :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

makin room for new builds ..120 for all shipped pay pal only more pictures of these in my build thread.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 14 2010, 01:52 PM~18811549
> *makin room for new builds ..120 shipped pay pal only more pictures of these in my build thread.
> 
> 
> ...


Its that for each Jeral?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 14 2010, 04:54 PM~18811567
> *Its that for each Jeral?
> *


lol..i wish na bro for all of them ...i think thats a good deal.only thing i stole all the chain wheels out of them..sorry.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

120.00 FOR ALL THE CADDYS SHIPPED PAY PAL ONLY
























THIS ONE MISSING GRILL 1 TAIL LIGHT AN PASSENGER FIN BROKE.








THIS ONE NO MOTOR








COMPLETE HAS BEEN PAINTED GREEN
30 BUCKS FOR ALL THE TRUCKS SHIPPED RED ONE MISSING HOOD.








30 FOR THE HULIX SHIPPED RED TRUCK COMPLETE BUT MISSING MIRRORS. PLUS A BOX OF HULIX PARTS..








PARTS BOX


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

35 shipped 75 caprice missing grill,engine ....hood glued shut thats how i got it. :happysad: nothing broke painted white an interior painted blue.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Very tempting on those Caddy's Jeral... I ran out of Paypal money...for now :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 14 2010, 11:26 PM~18815565
> *Very tempting on those Caddy's Jeral... I ran out of Paypal money...for now :biggrin:
> *


i here ya thats why im selling this stuff so i can get some new toys..lol.....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 14 2010, 08:47 PM~18815755
> *i here ya thats why im selling this stuff so i can get some new toys..lol.....
> *


Buy them up people!!! That's a great deal on those Caddy's!!! If you buy them individually, you pay bank for them!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 14 2010, 07:46 PM~18814271
> *120.00 FOR ALL THE CADDYS SHIPPED PAY PAL ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


I want the 68 vert, the blue promo 64 and mustard promo...pm sent..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

cutlass for sale 35 shipped.
































it does come with a hood but i think its useless.. it fits like shit :angry: 
body need finishing work as they all do i guess from what i here..
passenger die piller broke at the top as you can see in the pic .. i super glued it back together.
[/quote]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

new in box still factory seal'd....70 olds..30 shipped pay pal only








new factory seal'd 20 shipped...pay pal only 








new factory seal'd 50 shipped pay pal only


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

makin room for new builds ..120 for all shipped pay pal only more pictures of these in my build thread.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

35 shipped 75 caprice missing grill,engine ....hood glued shut thats how i got it. :happysad: nothing broke painted white an interior painted blue.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

120.00 FOR ALL THE CADDYS SHIPPED PAY PAL ONLY
























THIS ONE MISSING GRILL TAIL LIGHTs AN PASSENGER FIN BROKE.








THIS ONE NO MOTOR








COMPLETE HAS BEEN PAINTED GREEN
30 BUCKS FOR ALL THE TRUCKS SHIPPED RED ONE MISSING HOOD.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Why can't I get a job !!!!!!!!!!!! I want that '75 !!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

:uh: x2  

TTT


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bumpity bump bump bump!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE BUMPE FELLAS :thumbsup: 
125 FOR ALL SHIPPED :0 :wow: 68/69/71/72/73/74


































:roflmao: NOW I GOT YOUR ATTENTION....LOL.......  :run: :sprint: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 15 2010, 10:32 PM~18824494
> *THANKS FOR THE BUMPE FELLAS :thumbsup:
> 125 FOR ALL SHIPPED  :0  :wow: 68/69/71/72/73/74
> 
> ...


tempting


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 15 2010, 09:32 PM~18824494
> *THANKS FOR THE BUMPE FELLAS :thumbsup:
> 125 FOR ALL SHIPPED  :0  :wow: 68/69/71/72/73/74
> 
> ...


IF YOUR FOR REALS PM ME!!!!!!! CASH IN HAND


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 15 2010, 11:32 PM~18824494
> *THANKS FOR THE BUMPE FELLAS :thumbsup:
> 125 FOR ALL SHIPPED  :0  :wow: 68/69/71/72/73/74
> 
> ...



oh damn rich beat me to it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 16 2010, 01:32 AM~18824494
> *THANKS FOR THE BUMPE FELLAS :thumbsup:
> 125 FOR ALL SHIPPED  :0  :wow: 68/69/71/72/73/74
> 
> ...





your insane :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 16 2010, 12:32 AM~18824494
> *THANKS FOR THE BUMPE FELLAS :thumbsup:
> 125 FOR ALL SHIPPED  :0  :wow: 68/69/71/72/73/74
> 
> ...


i was just messin with ya all...i might be insane but not stupid... :biggrin: 
i got like 400 sittin there.. :banghead:
there is alot of stuff on here that is still for sale thuogh for real..
what ever dont sell buy next friday goes back into hiding.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: Not funny at all...........


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 16 2010, 10:04 AM~18826413
> *i was just messin with ya all...i might be insane but not stupid... :biggrin:
> i got like 400 sittin there.. :banghead:
> there is alot of stuff on here that is still for sale thuogh for real..
> ...



damn were we just on punked  :biggrin: i knew it was too good to be true


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I was ready to buy all of them


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 16 2010, 02:22 PM~18827448
> *I was ready to buy all of them
> *


 :biggrin: i bet ...you an eveyone else...lol.....i was just palyin sorry guys but i thuoght it was funny.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> cutlass for sale 35 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
sale ends next friday


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

new in box still factory seal'd....70 olds..30 shipped pay pal only








new factory seal'd 20 shipped...pay pal only 








new factory seal'd 50 shipped pay pal only








sale ends next friday


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

makin room for new builds ..120 for all shipped pay pal only more pictures of these in my build thread.








sale ends next friday


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

35 shipped 75 caprice missing grill,engine ....hood glued shut thats how i got it. :happysad: nothing broke painted white an interior painted blue.








sale ends next friday


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> 120.00 FOR ALL THE CADDYS SHIPPED PAY PAL ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 16 2010, 08:04 AM~18826413
> *i was just messin with ya all...i might be insane but not stupid... :biggrin:
> i got like 400 sittin there.. :banghead:
> there is alot of stuff on here that is still for sale thuogh for real..
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 16 2010, 02:36 PM~18827875
> *  :biggrin:
> *



we are on to him and his shenanigans now :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

SOLD.....
















































SOLD....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 18 2010, 08:06 PM~18845068
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


X 2


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

double post


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

cutlass for sale 30 shipped.
































it does come with a hood but i think its useless.. it fits like shit :angry: 
body need finishing work as they all do i guess from what i here..
passenger die piller broke at the top as you can see in the pic .. i super glued it back together.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

new in box still factory seal'd....70 olds..30 shipped pay pal only








new factory seal'd 20 shipped...pay pal only 








new factory seal'd 50 shipped pay pal only








sale ends next friday


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

makin room for new builds ..100 for all shipped pay pal only more pictures of these in my build thread.








sale ends next friday


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

35 shipped 75 caprice missing grill,engine ....hood glued shut thats how i got it. :happysad: nothing broke painted white an interior painted blue.








sale ends next friday


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

120.00 FOR ALL THE CADDYS SHIPPED PAY PAL ONLY
























THIS ONE MISSING GRILL 1 TAIL LIGHT AN PASSENGER FIN BROKE.








THIS ONE NO MOTOR








COMPLETE HAS BEEN PAINTED GREEN
25 BUCKS FOR ALL THE TRUCKS SHIPPED RED ONE MISSING HOOD.








sale ends next friday


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

makin room for new builds ..100 for all shipped pay pal only more pictures of these in my build thread.








sale ends next friday


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

cutlass for sale 30 shipped.
































it does come with a hood but i think its useless.. it fits like shit :angry: 
body need finishing work as they all do i guess from what i here..
passenger die piller broke at the top as you can see in the pic .. i super glued it back together.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

new in box still factory seal'd....70 olds..30 shipped pay pal only








new factory seal'd 20 shipped...pay pal only 








new factory seal'd 50 shipped pay pal only








sale ends next friday


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 19 2010, 07:34 PM~18855683
> *120.00 FOR ALL THE CADDYS SHIPPED PAY PAL ONLY
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, will kick this one off, with an offer of $80 for the both vert kits and the car hauler! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

including shippin ... :roflmao: no can do my friend,,,,, :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

selling some old builds..need room for new shit...20-30 bucks each shipped pay pal only


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> selling some more old builds.. ill post more later...20-30 bucks each shipped pay pal only


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

716 you still got the cutty


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Jeral, I'll take the green and black 58


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 5 2010, 01:18 PM~18994565
> *Hey Jeral, I'll take the green and black 58
> *


30 bucks... shipped... pm sent. nice build for the price too...
pay pal ....
[email protected].


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 5 2010, 12:37 PM~18994246
> *716 you still got the cutty
> *


yeah i still got it 30 bucks ..shipped... pay pal same as above...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 5 2010, 10:32 AM~18994650
> *30 bucks... shipped... pm sent.  nice build for the price too...
> pay pal ....
> [email protected].
> *


Done Jeral!!! Thanx :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 5 2010, 07:02 PM~18996735
> *Done Jeral!!! Thanx  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


green/black 58 sold to mazdat thanks bro...cutty an all other built ups still avalible.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

caddy's for sale 50 bucks for all +shipping pay pal only

























































parts cars for sale 20 bucks for +shipping pay pal only


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 6 2010, 04:58 PM~19002347
> *TTT
> *


thanks bro.............


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 19 2010, 09:35 PM~18855708
> *cutlass for sale 30  shipped.
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn i need the lights out of th GS300... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

selling some old builds..need room for new shit...20-30 bucks each shipped pay pal , ceck or m.o.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

selling some more old builds.. ill post more later...20-30 bucks each shipped pay pal ,check or m.o


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

caddy's for sale 20 bucks each shipped! everyone wants me to split them up so here ya all go..last deal was way better but to late now!
=http://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/716LAYINLOW/001-33.jpg]http://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/71...NLOW/001-33.jpg[/img]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 7 2010, 09:13 AM~19006446
> *damn i need the lights out of th GS300... :angry:    :biggrin:
> *


talk to rick he buoght the parts cars..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

green 76 caddy sold.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 8 2010, 12:13 PM~19015582
> *TTT
> *


thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I love looky loo-in in this thread...

This Man is serious about his car deals..... Out hear in California, in Long Beach there is a car salesman.. CAL WORTHINGTON.. hE USED TO RIDE RHINOS AND SHIT
WHILE WHERING HIS COWBOY HAT... 
nO DIS INTENDED 716...BUT EVERYTIME i AM ON YOUR THREAD NOW?
i HEAR THE THEME SONG IN MY HEAD, OF THIS DUDE'S COMMERCIALS....

(BANJO'S PLAYIN)
GO SEE CAL , GO SEE CAL, GO SEE CAL.... LOL...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 9 2010, 04:42 PM~19026814
> *I love looky loo-in in this thread...
> 
> This Man is serious about his car deals..... Out hear in California, in Long Beach there is a car salesman.. CAL WORTHINGTON.. hE USED TO RIDE RHINOS AND SHIT
> ...


thats pretty funny.. :biggrin: 
green riv sold...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 10 2010, 11:25 AM~19033164
> *TTT
> *


thanks bro...i need to sell these ...  trying to get some money for 2x4's, plywood,
an a box of siding..im takin half my porch closin it in an building a model room.. :biggrin: the only prob...is i cant stay the hell off e-bay. :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Nov 10 2010, 09:37 PM~19037583
> *
> *


i cant edit the picx for the new reduced prices prices there too old...
so if anyone is interested in any of these ill hook ya up !! buy more then 1 the deal gets better :biggrin: mazdat's got first dibs on the green 62 pontiac cat....  if he still wants it. lmk bro..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Jeral , I got the 58 today and man.....that thing is beautiful!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The pics of Jeral's cars does not do justice!!! Buy them up guys!!!! Well worth the money!!! 

Thanx Jeral!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 10 2010, 11:27 PM~19038710
> *Hey Jeral , I got the 58 today and man.....that thing is beautiful!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  The pics of Jeral's cars does not do justice!!! Buy them up guys!!!! Well worth the money!!!
> 
> Thanx Jeral!!!
> *


thanks mazdat!! glad your happy with it. :biggrin: 
that was one of my favorit builds back in the day. 
but i need to make room for new builds an money for wood.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 11 2010, 05:51 AM~19041127
> *thanks mazdat!! glad your happy with it. :biggrin:
> that was one of my favorit builds back in the day.
> but i need to make room for new builds an money for wood.
> *


 Hey J... Remember what all the commercials say?
If that wood last more than four hours? consult a doctor bro! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2010, 08:31 AM~19042036
> *Hey J... Remember what all the commercials say?
> If that wood last more than four hours?  consult a doctor bro!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2010, 11:31 AM~19042036
> *Hey J... Remember what all the commercials say?
> If that wood last more than four hours?  consult a doctor bro!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


get you head out the gutter hydro...i need wood to build a model room...lol....
we got a new kitchen table an chairs so now im out of a spot to build! :angry: thats why i havent posted anything lately..so...check this out :wow: im taking half the wives porch an im building an extra room out of it!! A MODEL ROOM ALL FOR MYSELF! how greedy is that? hey she took my table im takin the porch .. :roflmao: so im selling some shit to get some money going to build this room for all my shit...an i can get back to building again! 
















should be a nice size room.. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 7 2010, 02:14 PM~19008816
> *caddy's for sale 20 bucks each shipped! everyone wants me to split them up so here ya all go..last deal was way better but to late now!
> =http://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/716LAYINLOW/001-33.jpg]http://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/71...NLOW/001-33.jpg[/img]
> 
> ...


i want one any trades


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 11 2010, 01:46 PM~19042984
> *i want one any trades
> *


ahh what the hell why not!!  pm sent.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 11 2010, 11:28 AM~19042845
> *get you head out the gutter hydro...i need wood to build a model room...lol....
> we got a new kitchen table an chairs so now im out of a spot to build! :angry:  thats why i havent posted anything lately..so...check this out :wow:  im taking half the wives porch  an im building an extra room out of it!!  A MODEL ROOM ALL FOR MYSELF! how greedy is that? hey she took my table im takin the porch ..  :roflmao: so im selling some shit to get some money going to build this room for all my shit...an i can get back to building again!
> 
> ...


HEY you have a beautiful home.... and very well kept.. You have an understanding
wifey too.. (props to you bro) and yes a man needs his space..your own room dedicated to the production of our models....
and yea my mind stays in the Gutter! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 11 2010, 03:58 PM~19043808
> *HEY you have a beautiful home.... and very well kept.. You have an understanding
> wifey too.. (props to you bro) and yes a man needs his space..your own room dedicated to the production of our models....
> and yea my mind stays in the Gutter!   :biggrin:
> *


thanks hydro. its winter time here so all the landscapin i did for the wife is dead right now...so it kinda looks like shit :happysad: but yes you are correct i need my space.. in this house i have a fishtank with 9 piranahs a closet packed with models that i cant find shit unless i dig it all out most of the time..no where to build now...lol.. an a shed that the kids took over...with all there outside shit in there bikes an whatnot..so...the extra room will be my model room an next year im building a garage JUST FOR MY SHIT ONLY!!! :biggrin: the house has been taken over by the wife an 3 lil girls.. :uh: so im building my own shit the hell with all this maddness...i fell like there slowly throwing me out....lol....anyways enuogh of my ranting i need to sell some shit! :biggrin: illrepost stuff later an some new stuff as well...keep an eye out ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

selling some old builds..need room for new shit an money for new model room.....each one is PRICED INCLUDING SHIPPING.....SEND PM IF INTERESTED.... pay pal , ceck or m.o. BUY MORE THEN 1 AN ILL GIVE YA DEAL..  PLEASE DONT LEAVE ANY COMENTS ON THIS PAGE AS IT IS ALMOST FULL.. THANK YOU..
58 $25 SHIPPED
























64 merc $30 SHIPPED
































72 $25 SHIPPED
























90's ford $20 SHIPPED
















gto $25 SHIPPED
























76 eldo $20 SHIPPED








purple impala $35 SHIPPEDsome gold platin..trunk needs a hinge
















































PLEASE DONT LEAVE ANY COMMENTS ON THIS PAGE SEND ME A PM THANK YOU FOR LOOKING..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> selling some old builds..need room for new shit an money for new model room.....each one is priced INCLUDING SHIPPING .....SEND PM IF INTERESTED..shipped pay pal , ceck or m.o. BUY MOR THEN 1 AN ILL GIVE YA A DEAL.  PLEASE DONT LEAVE ANY COMMENTS AS IT IS ALMOST FULL THANK YOU..
> 64 $20 SHIPPED I DO HAVE THE OTHER SIDE PIPE FOR THIS...IT FELL OFF.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

selling some more old builds.. ill post more later...EACH PRICE IS MARKED INCLUDING SHIPPING....SEND ME A PM IF INTERESTED....pay pal ,check or m.o BUY MORE THEN 1 AN IL GIV YA A DEAL..PLEASE DONT LEAVE ANY COMMENTS ON THIS PAGE AS IT IS ALLMOST FULL ..JUST SEND ME A PM ..THANK YOU.. :cheesy: 
62 IMPALA MISSING VERT BOOT $20 SHIPPED
























65 BONI $30 SHIPPED
























59 IMPALA $25 SHIPPED CONI KIT GONE ..HAS REG..BUMPER ON IT NOW.
























 PLEASE DONT LEAVE ANY COMMENTS ON THIS PAGE CAUSE ITS ALLMOST FULL WITH ALL THESE PICS JUST SEND ME A PM ..THANKS FOR LOOKING.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

damn that purple 65 is sick !!!

TTT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

FUCK IT ANY 2 FOR 40 SHIPPED!!........VALID FOR 2 DAYS ONLY!!!........
(FRIDAY-SATURDAY)
THATS THE BEST I CAN DO FOR YA'S.  
AFTER TWO DAYS YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS E-BAY TIME..
SO IF YOU SEE SOMETHING YA WANT NOW WOULD BE THE TIME TO DO IT! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

FUCK IT ANY 2 FOR $40 BUCKS SHIPPED........VALID FOR 2 DAYS ONLY!!!........
(FRIDAY-SATURDAY)
THATS THE BEST I CAN DO FOR YA'S.  
AFTER TWO DAYS YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS E-BAY TIME..
SO IF YOU SEE SOMETHING YA WANT NOW WOULD BE THE TIME TO DO IT! :biggrin:
ttt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

im very interested in the chevy promos!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Nov 12 2010, 06:59 PM~19054222
> *im very interested in the chevy promos!
> *


20 BUCKS THERE YOURS OR PICK ANOTHER FOR 40 LMK..PM ME..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:dunno: any trades out there shit...
im looking for tv's---crome/gold suspension goodies----speakers all kinds an sizes---- amps all kinds an sizes--- speacker box's---wheels --- decals :dunno: i dont live on selling models i have a reg..job. but shit i cant give them away! :biggrin: are they really that bad maybe i should :happysad: there not show cars but shit for 20 bucks each i think is worth it.  come on lets do some tradin i need these gone more then i need the money but we all know the money is better!  goin to ebay sunday..time's a wasteing. if they done sell there they will get strip'd of what i can use wraped in paper an go into my big as bin of junkers that was once nice builds...lol... :roflmao: whatchu got ???? :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Come on guys, well worth the money, I already bought a couple from Jeral, maybe even more. Buy them up!!! Really good deals going on right here !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 13 2010, 12:13 AM~19056507
> *Come on guys, well worth the money, I already bought a couple from Jeral, maybe even more. Buy them up!!! Really good deals going on right here !!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks mazdat :h5: like i said id even do some tradin at this point stock up my supply of goodies so when i do get the new model room done an i can get back to building ya betta beleive its on.... :biggrin: 
i just dont want to rip them apart take what i want an throw the rest into the bin ya know....id rather get them out of here an have someone else display them or do what they wish.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:dunno: any trades out there shit...
im looking for tv's---crome/gold suspension goodies----speakers all kinds an sizes---- amps all kinds an sizes--- speacker box's---wheels --- decals --custom seats either from vintage 3n1 kits or resin...  there not show cars but shit for 20 bucks each i think is worth it.  come on lets do some tradin i need these gone more then i need the money but we all know the money is better!  goin to ebay sunday..time's a wasteing. if they done sell there they will get strip'd of what i can use wraped in paper an go into my big as bin of junkers that was once nice builds...lol... :roflmao: whatchu got ???? :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

AFTER THESE BUILDS ARE DONE TONIGHT IM GONNA POST UP SOME WHEELS FOR SALE...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I really like the GTO and the Orange 58, I just dont have the money for you bro. Wish I could help you out :happysad: but unfortunately money is tight.... seems that way for most people. If you need flocking, maybe we can hook up that way


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

whats up times running out...lol..
:dunno: any trades out there shit... :happysad: 
im looking for tv's---crome/gold suspension goodies----speakers all kinds an sizes---- amps all kinds an sizes--- speacker box's---wheels --- decals --custom seats either from vintage 3n1 kits or resin...  there not show cars but shit for 20 bucks each i think is worth it.  come on lets do some tradin i need these gone more then i need the money but we all know the money is better!  goin to ebay sunday..time's a wasteing. if they done sell there they will get strip'd of what i can use wraped in paper an go into my big as bin of junkers that was once nice builds...lol... :roflmao: whatchu got ???? :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 20 2010, 11:48 PM~19121497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man... :cheesy: but everything in this thread from this message back is no longer up for grabs... :happysad: i well post more stuff for sale soon...since i cant build anything right now ill sell or trade some shit ..stockin up for when its time to build!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 21 2010, 09:14 AM~19123249
> *thanks man...  :cheesy: but everything in this thread from this message back is no longer up for grabs... :happysad: i well post more stuff for sale soon...since i cant build anything right now ill sell or trade some shit ..stockin up for when its time to build!! :biggrin:
> *


I bet you got a hella stash over there bro !

Can't wait to see what you got in mind when you start buildin' again homie.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

have any junker or parts 61 impala's? i need a donor for my resin 61 wagon?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 21 2010, 09:27 PM~19127709
> *have any junker or parts 61 impala's? i need a donor for my resin 61 wagon?!
> *


I JUST MIGHT!! I NEED YOUR WAGON WHEN ITS DONE!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 21 2010, 07:28 PM~19127716
> *I JUST MIGHT!! I NEED YOUR WAGON WHEN ITS DONE!!!
> *


the interior is gettin done as we speak by tingos! :biggrin: (interiorking)
yah i cheated a lil bit, but its a fire lit under my ass to get it done! im sittin on too much resin i payed too much for to just sit and freeze in the garage!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 21 2010, 09:33 PM~19127759
> *the interior is gettin done as we speak by tingos! :biggrin: (interiorking)
> yah i cheated a lil bit, but its a fire lit under my ass to get it done! im sittin on too much resin i payed too much for to just sit and freeze in the garage!!   :biggrin:
> *


IM TRYIN TO GET YA SOME PICS BUT PHOTO BUCKET SUCKS BALLS... 
WHAT ALL DO YOU NEED? THE WHOLE KIT NO BODY?
SOME JACK ASS HOT GLUED THE REAR WHEELS ON..  
























I GOT THIS PARTS CAR 20 PLUS SHIPPING..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 21 2010, 10:36 PM~19127793
> *IM TRYIN TO GET YA SOME PICS BUT PHOTO BUCKET SUCKS BALLS...
> WHAT ALL DO YOU NEED? THE WHOLE KIT NO BODY?
> 
> ...



that's a parts car? :wow: you got a 60 layin around like that? LOL


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 21 2010, 09:57 PM~19127985
> *that's a parts car?  :wow:  you got a 60 layin around like that? LOL
> *


YOU NEED ONE OF THESE..
























HOW ABOUT A 59 PARTS CAR...
































I BUOGHT THEM FOR THE CROME GOODIES..SO WHEN I BUILD ANY ONE OF THESE 3 CARS I GOT CROME PARTS! BUT THEY LOOK NICE IN THE DISPLAY UNTILL I GET AROUND TO DOING THEM..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

You got Pm Jeral


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 21 2010, 10:20 PM~19128213
> *You got Pm Jeral
> *


LOL I KNOW I GOT A FEW REAL FAST!!! I WAS J/K GUYS THESE ARE MY PARTS CAR FOR WHEN I BUILD ANY ONE OF THESE THERE NOT FOR SALE..  BUT IF YOU NEED SOMETHING I DONT MIND LOOKING IN MY STASH TO SEE IF I GOT IT FOR YA'S..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ON THE REAL THUOGH ALL KIDDING ASIDE YO HOCK I GOT THIS STILL FACTORY SEAL'D MAYBE WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT LMK....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 21 2010, 08:35 PM~19128328
> *ON THE REAL THUOGH ALL KIDDING ASIDE  YO HOCK I GOT THIS STILL FACTORY SEAL'D MAYBE WE CAN WORK SOMETHING OUT LMK....
> 
> 
> ...


fucker!! i was gonna snag that 61 for sure!!  :biggrin: but back to reality i guess! :happysad: :biggrin: yah im feelin that 61 kit! what you lookin for?! how bout the kit and the jev hopper and ill give you the biggest high five ever!! :biggrin: for reals though...lemme know!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 21 2010, 07:36 PM~19127793
> *IM TRYIN TO GET YA SOME PICS BUT PHOTO BUCKET SUCKS BALLS...
> WHAT ALL DO YOU NEED? THE WHOLE KIT NO BODY?
> SOME JACK ASS HOT GLUED THE REAR WHEELS ON..
> ...


i will take this 1 for $20!! but im guessing shipping is like $85?!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 21 2010, 08:42 PM~19128397
> *fucker!! i was gonna snag that 61 for sure!!   :biggrin: but back to reality i guess! :happysad:  :biggrin: yah im feelin that 61 kit! what you lookin for?! how bout the kit and the jev hopper and ill give you the biggest high five ever!! :biggrin: for reals though...lemme know!
> *


x2 hear I hit this fools thread all serious and sh%t because I know he dont play when 
it comes to his wheels and deals? and I read this stuff about a 61 parts car?
scroll down and see the 60, and think? (this man has lost it) let me breath some life into the pay pal before he comes to his since's? lol I almost got him once before..
and then I read that the MAN himself is joking..  okay you got that...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 22 2010, 01:06 PM~19132524
> *x2 hear I hit this fools thread all serious and sh%t because I know he dont play when
> it comes to his wheels and deals?  and I read this stuff about a 61 parts car?
> scroll down and see the 60, and think? (this man has lost it) let me breath some life into the pay pal before he comes to his since's? lol I almost got him once before..
> ...


 :roflmao: :ninja: :squint:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

gone


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

hi jeral how much for that blue or green whatever color topper lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Nov 29 2010, 09:51 PM~19194212
> *hi jeral how much for that blue or green whatever color topper lol
> *


right now its kinda pending he said he wanted the plow , topper, an bed covers.. but if he dont come thru its back up for grabs... :biggrin: i will post as soon as i here back from him..


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

YOU GOT A PM.. I ALL SO GOT SOME GOLD WHEELS


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 29 2010, 09:52 PM~19194237
> *right now its kinda pending he said he wanted the plow , topper, an bed covers.. but if he dont  come thru its back up for grabs... :biggrin: i will post as soon as i here back from him..
> *



thank you kind sir


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

3 promo truck's are gone!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

cleaning out some truck stuff..looking to trade for uptown crome speakers ...amps..an tv's...resin will do but would rather have the crome stuff....truck parts left an the impala/caprice body... :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i need the hood off the flamed truck! thats all i need! but ill take the entire damn thing too..ya need some resin stuffz? pm me if ya interested


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

a chip off the ice burgh............................ i know your holdin some serious shit over there J :biggrin: break out


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 29 2010, 07:44 PM~19195065
> *a chip off the ice burgh............................ i know your holdin some serious shit over there J :biggrin:  break out
> *



:wave: Jeff


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 29 2010, 10:44 PM~19195065
> *a chip off the ice burgh............................ i know your holdin some serious shit over there J :biggrin:  break out
> *


i did a lil cleaning out today...heres some pics of my junk!!
with out the pics of all my parts box's these are all kits that need to be finished or for parts. i got alot more out in the shed..ill go thru that some day too.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn damn damn damn damn damn damn... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Nov 29 2010, 09:51 PM~19194212
> *hi jeral how much for that blue or green whatever color topper lol
> *


topper is back up for grabs dvnport...pm sent...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 12:16 AM~19195602
> *i did a lil cleaning out today...heres some pics of my junk!!
> with out the pics of all my parts box's these are all kits that need to be finished or for parts. i got alot more out in the shed..ill go thru that some day too.
> 
> ...




ill take that 53 panel off your hands if you ever wanna get rid of it


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

i thought i had a lot of kits


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

how much for the caddy kits and promos. the the caprice and impala promos.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 30 2010, 05:27 AM~19198633
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> i thought i had a lot of kits
> *


thats about half my stash! i still got more in the shed..i would have a room full if i kept them all...lol... i prob..sold 150 kit this year!! :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 30 2010, 06:47 AM~19198766
> *how much for the caddy kits and promos. the the caprice and impala promos.
> *


i hope you got alot of money !! you will neeed it!!! a few of them impy promo's ive paid up to 80 bucks for there mint!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

cleaning out some truck stuff..looking to trade for uptown crome speakers...amps...an tv's..or resin will do but would rather have the uptown crome stuff!!! also looking for pegasus spokes..:biggrin: make me some offers (trade) :0 
used body for custom work or whatever you wish.(trade)








bunch of truck parts for trade..will slpit up i just didnt want to take a shitload of pics..make offer(trade)








thanks for looking.. :cheesy:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

how much for the peterbuilt. are u selln the burban daully?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Nov 30 2010, 10:34 AM~19199441
> *how much for the peterbuilt. are u selln the burban daully?
> *


neither are for sale sorry..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Jeral, I'll take that white 69 Impala hardtop, and a Donks Caddy...how much?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 30 2010, 11:32 AM~19199859
> *Hey Jeral, I'll take that white 69 Impala hardtop, and a Donks Caddy...how much?
> *


69 not for sale.. one caddy is a vert im keeping..an the other digs got!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

ok so how much for the caddy kits and the light green caddy promo?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 30 2010, 11:50 AM~19199986
> *ok so how much for the caddy kits and the light green caddy promo?
> *


none of them are for sale i was just showing dropped i clean'd a bit.. he was wondering what i had in my stash...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

you got everybody acting like a kid in a candy store :around:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 08:48 AM~19199973
> *69 not for sale.. one caddy is a vert im keeping..an the other digs got!!
> *


I need a hardtop 69, I have the vert already


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 30 2010, 12:37 PM~19200345
> *I need a hardtop 69, I have the vert already
> *


thats funny i allready got the hard top..an that white 69 will be my vert!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 09:55 AM~19200520
> *thats funny i allready got the hard top..an that white 69 will be my vert!
> *


Don't tell me you are going to cut it!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 30 2010, 01:11 PM~19200638
> *Don't tell me you are going to cut it!!!
> *


when i get around to it yes i am.. :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 10:53 AM~19200946
> *when i get around to it yes i am.. :happysad:
> *


I have a promo convertible I could sell you


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 30 2010, 01:59 PM~19201002
> *I have a promo convertible I could sell you
> *


not really the same...an i dont got that kinda money right now...bad month for me...with all the holiday shit an the lil ones birthday this week end..im broke...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

cleaning out some truck stuff..looking to trade for uptown crome speakers...amps...an tv's..or resin will do but would rather have the uptown crome stuff!!! also looking for pegasus spokes..:biggrin: make me some offers (trade) :0 
used body for custom work or whatever you wish.(trade)








bunch of truck parts for trade..will slpit up i just didnt want to take a shitload of pics..make offer(trade)








thanks for looking.. :cheesy:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 29 2010, 10:16 PM~19195602
> *i did a lil cleaning out today...heres some pics of my junk!!
> with out the pics of all my parts box's these are all kits that need to be finished or for parts. i got alot more out in the shed..ill go thru that some day too.
> 
> ...


Dam u got all da goodies. I wanna know how much for several kits and also if any I list r complete 
80 monte carlo(mpc)
55 chevy nomad
C1500 454 ss
61 impala convert
55 bel air
Amigo pack impala. What kits r n box?
Yellow trailer hauler
Yellow lorwrider impala (65or66)

Thanks let me know if they complete and how much 4 each thanks


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't think his kits are for sale bro. He's just showin off.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 30 2010, 02:03 PM~19201412
> *I don't think his kits are for sale bro. He's just showin off.
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 30 2010, 03:03 PM~19201412
> *I don't think his kits are for sale bro. He's just showin off.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: everything has a price..... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, but in your case, that price is too high. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 30 2010, 04:02 PM~19201861
> *Yeah, but in your case, that price is too high. :biggrin:
> *


ill sell ya the whole closit for 2,500


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh i wouldnt say that...ya can bargain with em..



sorta :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 05:02 PM~19201865
> *ill sell ya the whole closit for 2,500
> *


Point made.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 30 2010, 04:04 PM~19201882
> *Point made.
> *


hey how bad ya want it?? thats what matter's ive paid way over norm price on things ...but ya know what i wanted it an i got it!! if you really want some you'll do what you gotta do to get it! either you got it or you dont! im goin to give shit away... :cheesy: this isnt the salvation army or a yard sale. lol....im just messin with ya.... :biggrin: na for real thuogh i do sell my stuff when i feel like selling it. when i post shit in here for sale the prices are good..im not posting anything for sale right now cause of the hollidays i know not to many have loot right now an im one of them!! so i put some stuff up for trade...thats alil better..its just about all gone... :0 i should find some more stuff...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Nov 30 2010, 03:00 PM~19201395
> *Dam u got all da goodies. I wanna know how much for several kits and also if any I list r complete
> 80 monte carlo(mpc)
> 55 chevy nomad
> ...


80 monte is just the box there is a 62 64 caddy's in there.
55 nomad not for sale..
c-1500 one is started like my 1:1 an the other won is sold..
61 vert 25 shipped
55 bellair not for sale
amigo pack is stated with doors open in primer. not for sale
hauller i had on here for sale before 50 shipped
yellow 65 not for sale.. hope this helps..


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 03:02 PM~19201865
> *ill sell ya the whole closet for 2.50
> *




SOLD!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Nov 30 2010, 05:17 PM~19201997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. Decent prices on those.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 30 2010, 04:42 PM~19202229
> *That's exactly how it is. It don't matter what was paid for it, if you want it bad enough you'll pay a ridiculously high amount for it. I've seen guys pay $200+ for some kits. WAY too much for me.
> I stand corrected. Decent prices on those.
> *


im one of those $200 guys ask hocknberry.. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 06:06 PM~19202443
> *im one of those $200 guys ask hocknberry.. :biggrin:
> *


Not me. Although I did pay $100 for a Heavenly Hearse once. And this is my latest purchase.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...RK%3AMEWNX%3AIT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 30 2010, 05:13 PM~19202508
> *Not me. Although I did pay $100 for a Heavenly Hearse once. And this is my latest purchase.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...RK%3AMEWNX%3AIT
> *


i had this for sale a while back for 40 bucks..perry's resin ext cab a built s-10 for parts an a unbuilt wave runner...no one buoght it!! i thuoght it was a good deal..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

The one I got is the 94+, same as my 1:1.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 30 2010, 05:20 PM~19202564
> *The one I got is the 94+, same as my 1:1.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: better open my eyes alil more ...ithuoght is was the older one ..my bad. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

It's cool bro. That one was a good deal an if I had te $ at the time I woulda got it from you. That one's on Ebay right now too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-older-CHEVY-S10-...=item1c177cd1b4


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 30 2010, 03:28 PM~19202630
> *It's cool bro. That one was a good deal an if I had te $ at the time I woulda got it from you. That one's on Ebay right now too.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-older-CHEVY-S10-...=item1c177cd1b4
> *


 :wow: 33 bucks dang...i want one soo bad it looks amazing though!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 03:33 PM~19202172
> *80 monte is just the box there is a 62 64 caddy's in there.
> 55 nomad not for sale..
> c-1500 one is started like my 1:1 an the other won is sold..
> ...


PM u n a min


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice looking closet ya got there jeral.. I see a few I don't have in there.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I am one of those guys who pay for expensive kits. Mostly 60's early showrods and such. 
The ones that ended up in my showcase of yours is just awesome. Hope to add some more in the future.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Nov 30 2010, 08:38 PM~19204221
> *Nice looking closet ya got there jeral.. I see a few I don't have in there.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I am one of those guys who pay for expensive kits. Mostly 60's early showrods and such.
> The ones that ended up in my showcase of yours is just awesome. Hope to add some more in the future.
> *


what ones did you get???


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 29 2010, 10:16 PM~19195602
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I need one of those 66 wagons :biggrin: well really just the front glass... :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 03:06 PM~19202443
> *im one of those $200 guys ask hocknberry.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 why you gotta drop dimes!! and for the resin dime with parts truck you had.....when i saw it, i hit you up and by then you were keeping it! :angry: so whats the deal now,for sale again, or just a pic to post?! :0 :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 30 2010, 09:23 PM~19204617
> *I need one of those 66 wagons :biggrin: well really just the front glass... :wow:
> *


ok ill trade ya for any of the things i listed? lmk..those are all complete kits but i didnt buy all of them to build im gonna use all but one for parts.. so i can trade ya a windshield for some speakers,amps,tv's from the uptown kits...resin will do but id rather have the crome goodies...or mabe a set of wheels if you dont have any of the other stuff....lmk..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

How much for 1 Caddy donk kit?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 1 2010, 12:41 AM~19206669
> *How much for 1 Caddy donk kit?
> *


one i started i cut the roof off im keeping that one an the other one i just open'd it tonight an trade the body to digs... :happysad: sorry man..


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

Got the Green Riv, Black T-bird and 50 chebie truck.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gear Buster_@Dec 1 2010, 10:17 AM~19208557
> *Got the Green Riv, Black T-bird and 50 chebie truck.
> *


oh yeah...lol..i got more if ya want more... i sold some to dvnport..now i got a guy in the u.k. buying some too..its all good i need the room for new stuff anyways..lmk... ill hook you up!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 30 2010, 04:13 PM~19202508
> *Not me. Although I did pay $100 for a Heavenly Hearse once. And this is my latest purchase.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...RK%3AMEWNX%3AIT
> *


damn, i bought a flatbox first isssue hearse from a guy on ebay for 46.00.... asked if he had anything else and turns out he had 4 more hearses ( including a very rare promo moulded in black, in the og plain cardboard box with the picture taped to it, thats how it came from johan) and 2 more ambulances, i got them all for 25.00 each. plus a 79 snap kit sealed for another 10.00. that was a score of the century.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 30 2010, 09:50 PM~19204895
> *:0 why you gotta drop dimes!! and for the resin dime with parts truck you had.....when i saw it, i hit you up and by then you were keeping it! :angry: so whats the deal now,for sale again, or just a pic to post?! :0  :happysad:
> *


na i was just showing grim i had one for sale a while back for 40 bucks with a unbuilt an a built for parts..seeing that he paid just as much for the cab alone... but i didnt see that his was a newer style..its not for sale again..i had it on here once or twice nobody got it then..so ill keep it anbuild it someday.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 4 2010, 11:59 AM~19235827
> *damn, i bought a flatbox first isssue hearse from a guy on ebay for 46.00.... asked if he had anything else and turns out he had 4 more hearses ( including a very rare promo moulded in black, in the og plain cardboard box with the picture taped to it, thats how it came from johan) and 2 more ambulances, i got them all for 25.00 each. plus a 79 snap kit sealed for another 10.00. that was a score of the century.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 HE SHOOTS HE SCOOOOORRRZE.... :wow: :wow: :wow: 
HOLY SHIT IS ALL I CAN SAY!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

No shit...Nice score :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 12:07 PM~19201055
> *cleaning out some truck stuff..looking to trade for uptown crome speakers...amps...an tv's..or resin will do but would rather have the uptown crome stuff!!! also looking for pegasus spokes..:biggrin: make me some offers (trade) :0
> used body for custom work or whatever you wish.(trade)
> 
> ...


i want the snowplow and snugtop.... :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 4 2010, 02:31 PM~19236875
> *i want the snowplow and snugtop.... :cheesy:
> *


holy shit your late as hell top is gone.. still got the plow..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 01:08 PM~19237138
> *holy shit your late as hell top is gone.. still got the plow..
> *


well, shitskillets, i want the snowplow then , what it do?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

the caddy's made it home safe bro!

Thanks!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 4 2010, 03:13 PM~19237173
> *well, shitskillets, i want the snowplow then , what it do?
> *


i need some wheels?? pegausus spokes...crome / gold/ both dont matter..i just need a nice set for my new project... ill post it yp in my build thread..hook me up!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 02:00 PM~19237455
> *i need some wheels?? pegausus spokes...crome / gold/ both dont matter..i just need a nice set for my new project... ill post it yp in my build thread..hook me up!!
> *


i gots no wheels....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 02:00 PM~19237455
> *i need some wheels?? pegausus spokes...crome / gold/ both dont matter..i just need a nice set for my new project... ill post it yp in my build thread..hook me up!!
> *


ill trade ya the lowrider wheels that where on the gold caddy for the snow plow


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 4 2010, 09:14 PM~19239333
> *ill trade ya the lowrider wheels that where on the gold caddy for the snow plow
> *


HEARSE IS GOT IT.. GET ONE FROM HIM WHEN HE CAST THAT SHIT UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Jeral where did the truck cap come from.... I've been chasing one of them efffffin things for months!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 4 2010, 09:24 PM~19239419
> *Hey Jeral where did the truck cap come from.... I've been chasing one of them efffffin things for months!!
> *


I FOUND IT IN MY TRUCK BOX OF STASHED PARTS!! :biggrin: I HAVE 2 MORE ONE IM GOING TO USE THE OTHER IM JUST KINDA HOLDIN ON TO FOR NOW INCASE I DECIDE TO USE THAT ONE TOO..FOR SOMEREASON I GUESS THESE ARE HARD TO COME BY...I HAD 3 I SOLD ONE..I HAVE A RESIN TOP WITH SIDE WINDOWS FOR A SHORT BED I MIGHT GET RID OF..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

just want to know if it came from a certain kit, or something..... I have been looking everywhere, and everyone who has one, wants top dollar for one. LOL.... Let me know on the resin one. 

Yahoo addy is juniors_bowtie if you have messenger


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 4 2010, 09:31 PM~19239470
> *just want to know if it came from a certain kit, or something..... I have been looking everywhere, and everyone who has one, wants top dollar for one. LOL.... Let me know on the resin one.
> 
> Yahoo addy is juniors_bowtie  if you have messenger
> *


NA NO YAHOOOO HERE!! ILL POSTA PICK..IN A MIN... IM DOWNLOADING PICX FROM PHOTO BUCKET.,...I SHOULD BE DONE NEXT YEAR.. :angry:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 10:34 PM~19239494
> *NA NO YAHOOOO HERE!! ILL POSTA PICK..IN A MIN... IM DOWNLOADING PICX FROM PHOTO BUCKET.,...I SHOULD BE DONE NEXT YEAR..   :angry:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 4 2010, 09:31 PM~19239470
> *just want to know if it came from a certain kit, or something..... I have been looking everywhere, and everyone who has one, wants top dollar for one. LOL.... Let me know on the resin one.
> 
> Yahoo addy is juniors_bowtie  if you have messenger
> *


It comes in the Snap fullsize Chevy Pick up thats Green on the box.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 4 2010, 10:48 PM~19239608
> *It comes in the Snap fullsize Chevy Pick up thats Green on the box.
> *



Thanks bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 4 2010, 09:48 PM~19239615
> *Thanks bro!
> *


HERE IT IS.. :0 :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 08:45 PM~19240207
> *HERE IT IS.. :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

200 plus shipping for all 36 models...all factory seal'd..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

35 shipped for the 3 models in one...$13 any thing in this lot 7 bucks for shipping. ..all are factory seald :cheesy: 








[/quote]
wrong time of the year i know...ebay it is then..ahh the hell with ebay right now...l.i.l. gets first dibs...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 07:07 PM~19247666
> *200 plus shipping for all 36 models...all factory seal'd..
> 
> 
> ...


at that price...thats like $5 a kit!!break em up sell individually, and ill take the petty grand prix!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 5 2010, 09:35 PM~19247901
> *at that price...thats like $5 a kit!!break em up sell individually, and ill take the petty grand prix!
> *


so what you telling me 5 bucks a kit is too much?? :0 :wow: i thuoght it was a good deal but i wasnt thinking it was christmas time an everyone is broke around this time including myself...i got what i wanted out of all this shit i picked up today..the wife sent me with a blank check...she's lucky this is all i came home with cause there is alot more to be had..lol... but the thing is now i have to sell these to pay her back :angry:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 07:43 PM~19247984
> *so what you telling me 5 bucks a kit is too much?? :0  :wow:  i thuoght it was a good deal but i wasnt thinking it was christmas time an everyone is broke around this time including myself...i got what i wanted out of all this  shit i picked up today..the wife sent me with a blank check...she's lucky this is all i came home with cause there is alot more to be had..lol... but the thing is now i have to sell these to pay her back :angry:
> *


lol good luck with the pay back, and no $5 a kit isnt too much, that was actually posted in your favor!  but you know damn well nobody is gonna drop 2 bills for the lot, so i was just sayin split em up and make more! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 5 2010, 10:24 PM~19248329
> *lol good luck with the pay back, and no $5 a kit isnt too much, that was actually posted in your favor!  but you know damn well nobody is gonna drop 2 bills for the lot, so i was just sayin split em up and make more! :biggrin:
> *


i here ya i allready figured that :uh: so they are now up for grabs lets split these bitch's an make some money to pay back the o'l lady. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wow nothing huh... :dunno: i guess i better pick out some better kits to sell next time.. :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

35 shipped for the 3 models in one... $20shipped for anything else .all are factory seald :cheesy: 








today will be the last day ill be havein these on here. :happysad: im sure everyone has seen them by now... :cheesy: after today i will sell them on ebay. so if you see something....get it now cause tomorrow they will all be gone.. :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok best i can do rock bottom price is 175 plus shipping? i got this jack ass GMSCUSTOMS want to buy the whole lot for 175 id rather give l.i.l. first dibbs..if not thats cool im allready garanteed 175.......minus the grand prix i think hock wants it..well he said he did idk....lmk asap they gotta go!! thats $4.35 a kit :0 :wow: 
factory seald :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

GMS will flip it and make one hell of a profit too.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 6 2010, 09:29 PM~19257293
> *GMS will flip it and make one hell of a profit too.
> *


he's a DICK...can you beleive he backed out on this..im pissed....i sell them so much shit all the time an he makes a deal with me an then changes his mind!! well, GMS is now off the team.. they dont get shit from me anymore...so i listed them all in seperate lots..still good deal on my lots but way better deal if someone buys them all..how can you beat this lot for 175 bucks..29 models an 2 trio packages..thats dirt cheap i think it comes out to be about 4-5 bucks a kit an they are all seald. :dunno: wrong time of the year i guess.. :happysad:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 6 2010, 07:40 PM~19257436
> *he's a DICK...can you beleive he backed out on this..im pissed....i sell them so much shit all the time an he makes a deal with me an then changes his mind!! well, GMS is now off the team.. they dont get shit from me anymore...so i listed them all in seperate lots..still good deal on my lots but way better deal if someone buys them all..how can you beat this lot for 175 bucks..29 models an 2 trio packages..thats dirt cheap i think it comes out to be about 4-5 bucks a kit an they are all seald. :dunno: wrong time of the year i guess.. :happysad:
> *


Not a bad deal, but its mostly mustangs and corvettes and those really arent my thing. If it was impalas and bel airs then it would be more interesting.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Dec 6 2010, 08:25 PM~19260165
> *Not a bad deal, but its mostly mustangs and corvettes and those really arent my thing. If it was impalas and bel airs then it would be more interesting.
> *


exactly.... kits are only good for motors if anything homie....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 7 2010, 01:32 AM~19260232
> *exactly.... kits are only good for motors if anything homie....
> *


well then, i guess i know what to get next time i go to the dudes house to buy more.. :biggrin: wich is why i asked everyone if they had any request before i left an....i got nothing so this is what you all get..lol...next time speak up an i will bring it!!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Got the model kit in 2day. Thanks for the smooth transaction!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

30 shipped perry's resin s-10 with donner unbuilt waveriderer.. PAY PAL ONLY.
needs work 1-piller is broke.. fender is warped or twisted need to be run under hot water straighten then cold i think thats how it works. anyways easy fix..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 9 2010, 10:03 PM~19287759
> *30 shipped perry's resin s-10 with donner unbuilt waveriderer.. PAY PAL ONLY.
> needs work 1-piller is broke.. fender is warped or twisted need to be run under hot water straighten  then cold i think thats how it works. anyways easy fix..
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Wish I had the cash for the whole lot. Most those kits are right up my alley  well good luck with the sale bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 13 2010, 12:23 AM~19312211
> *Wish I had the cash for the whole lot. Most those kits are right up my alley    well good luck with the sale bro
> *


thanks man...i guess it was just the wrong time of the year to sell a lot...  so i got them all on ebay right now i split them up into about 5 lots or so an they all end in like 15 hr's all are buy it now...all have 1-5 watchers...check it out! theres a vette lot..mustang lot..muscle car lot..trio lot...2 misc....lots..ebay name is TIERNEY2009


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

GOT MY PACKAGE TODAY BRO THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone into collecting lowrider 1/64 dicast?? about 250 cars/trucks.for sale $200 +shipping takes all of them..each wall hanging case i holds 100 i think. then i got around 50 loose one's too. some are$0.99 some are $5-10 each an theres a 3 car set from lrm that i paid $30 for..prob...$300 in diecast here. :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

new factory seald $35+shipping.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 19 2010, 12:39 AM~19364993
> *new factory seald $35+shipping.
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

trailer is sold...still a smokin ass deal on the diecast thuogh :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

hell yah! i love the 1/64 goodies!! i have easily 1,000+ so i start diggin through your pics....and i literally have EVERY car you do! :happysad: :angry: :biggrin: so looks like someone else will have to score these!!  you know one i could never find again was the dubcity impala 5 pack! i found it once, of course i scooped it up, but then my lil one (2 at the time) asked me to open em for him....lookin at that little pouty face how could i say no right?! i could go buy another! :uh: HA!! jokes on me, i never did find another!....sorry to hydro your thread!  :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

You know what Hock, my daughter did the same thing to me with some of my HW. It's all good though, she's happy.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 19 2010, 07:49 PM~19370718
> *You know what Hock, my daughter did the same thing to me with some of my HW. It's all good though, she's happy.
> *


and thats all that matters bro!! i bet if jeral's lil one said "daddy dont sell em" they'd be off the sale block quick!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 19 2010, 09:41 PM~19370637
> *hell yah! i love the 1/64 goodies!! i have easily 1,000+ so i start diggin through your pics....and i literally have EVERY car you do! :happysad:  :angry:  :biggrin: so looks like someone else will have to score these!!  you know one i could never find again was the dubcity impala 5 pack! i found it once, of course i scooped it up, but then my lil one (2 at the time) asked me to open em for him....lookin at that little pouty face how could i say no right?! i could go buy another!  :uh: HA!! jokes on me, i never did find another!....sorry to hydro your thread!   :biggrin:
> *


shit you got alot of cars....lol..these are just sittin under the bed .. :happysad: been there for a few years now i allmost fogort i had them...lol.. ill try an sell them if not its cool i found a case that holds 200 on ebay if i still have them ill buy it an put these on the wall..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wheels for sale $6.00 a set shipped. pay pal only no trades sorry need some loot..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 21 2010, 07:27 PM~19388525
> *wheels for sale $6.00 a set shipped. pay pal only no trades sorry need some loot..
> 
> 
> ...


How about a snowplow? :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 21 2010, 09:30 PM~19388553
> *How about a snowplow? :happysad:
> *


yeah that would be great if i knew what i did with it.. :dunno: 
i cant find that bitch anywhere!!! :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 21 2010, 07:46 PM~19388672
> *yeah that would be great if i knew what i did with it.. :dunno:
> i cant find that bitch anywhere!!! :angry:
> *


:banghead:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Lots of cool stuff here. :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

honcho here is your trackin# 0308 2040 0000 3289 3787 be on its way tomorrow!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

buy this guys suttf good guy hear


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wheels for sale $6.00 a set shipped. pay pal only no trades sorry need some loot..








black wheels in lower left corner are sold..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

wheels for sale $6.00 a set shipped. pay pal only no trades sorry need some loot..








black wheels in lower left corner are sold..an one set of the 66 wagon wheels are also sold went out today !!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 21 2010, 08:27 PM~19388525
> *wheels for sale $6.00 a set shipped. pay pal only no trades sorry need some loot..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone interested in a parts box? there's 11 kit's in here nothing is complete just for kit bashing the hopper frames are new $25 plus shippin.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 28 2010, 08:29 PM~19442621
> *anyone interested in a parts box? there's 11 kit's in here nothing is complete just for kit bashing the hopper frames are new $25 plus shippin.
> 
> 
> ...


Pm me price with shipping.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 28 2010, 05:29 PM~19442621
> *anyone interested in a parts box? there's 11 kit's in here nothing is complete just for kit bashing the hopper frames are new $25 plus shippin.
> 
> 
> ...


ANY 62 BUICK PARTS / PARTS KITS? :happysad:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

What's the breakdown of what's in the box???


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 28 2010, 08:05 PM~19442869
> *ANY 62 BUICK PARTS / PARTS KITS? :happysad:
> *


I DID HAVE ONE UNTIL I CUT THE ROOF OFF IT NOW ITS A WAGON....LOL..








NO LONGER FOR SALE! TOO LATE ONCE AGAIN..2 WEEKS AGO I WOULDNT EVEN THINK TWICE OF SELLING THIS RIDE. WHAT PARTS YOU NEED? I STILL GOT EXTRAS FROM MY BOX STOCK BUILD OFF ONE...PROB..SOME FROM THIS ONE TOO!!


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

jeral,
still have the parts kits for sale???


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 28 2010, 08:13 PM~19442930
> *What's the breakdown of what's in the box???
> *


box is sold... :happysad: gotta be fast!!!  :run: :sprint:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 28 2010, 06:14 PM~19442939
> *I DID HAVE ONE UNTIL I CUT THE ROOF OFF IT NOW ITS A WAGON....LOL..
> 
> 
> ...


AS MUCH AS I CAN GET , HERES A BREAKDOWN

2 BODIES
1 HOOD
1 SET OF BUMPERS
2 CHASSIS
1 WINDSHIELD

THATS IT.... :happysad: ANYTHING YOU HAVE WOULD BE GREATLY THANKED!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 28 2010, 09:19 PM~19443487
> *AS MUCH AS I CAN GET , HERES A BREAKDOWN
> 
> 2 BODIES
> ...


ill see what i can do....i have a unkown package here for you....lol... i know whats in it of course :cheesy: :biggrin: a gift from me to you. :biggrin: .if i find something from your parts list ill throw it in there too


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 28 2010, 07:36 PM~19443610
> *ill see what i can do....i have a unkown package here for you....lol... i know whats in it of course :cheesy:  :biggrin: a gift from me to you. :biggrin: .if i find something from your parts list ill throw it in there too
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 28 2010, 10:16 PM~19443448
> *box is sold... :happysad:  gotta be fast!!!   :run:  :sprint:
> *


If it ain't you on here buyin everything up it's some other fuck nugget. :roflmao: 

No disrespect to whoever bought it, just givin Jeral some shit.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 28 2010, 10:57 PM~19443855
> *If it ain't you on here buyin everything up it's some other fuck nugget. :roflmao:
> 
> No disrespect to whoever bought it, just givin Jeral some shit.
> *



:twak: Watch who your callin a Fuck Nugget. :biggrin: But thanks for noticing my quickness! :sprint:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

any nice add on parts for a 60 impala ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 28 2010, 10:39 PM~19444327
> *any nice add on parts for a 60 impala ?
> *


yes an no!.... i do but i need them for build off someday.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 28 2010, 08:41 PM~19444357
> *yes an no!.... i do but i need them for build off someday.
> *


 lol


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

got my wheels today thanks


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

the trailer came in yesterday..thanks bro..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 31 2010, 02:09 AM~19464821
> *got my wheels today thanks
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HONCHO_@Dec 31 2010, 09:46 AM~19465854
> *the trailer came in yesterday..thanks bro..
> *


good deal..build that bitch up!!! lets see it loaded up with some lowrider...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

IS THRE ANY DEMAND FOR MOPARS??? :happysad: I KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ME SOME...  ABOUT 50 OR 60 OF THEM.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 3 2011, 12:03 PM~19490027
> *IS THRE ANY DEMAND FOR MOPARS??? :happysad:  I KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ME SOME...  ABOUT 50 OR 60 OF THEM.
> *


how bout cadillacs? lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 3 2011, 01:15 PM~19490136
> *how bout cadillacs? lol
> *


I WOULD GET SOME BUT SHIT I WOULD HAVE TO BUYTHEM FROM YOU ... :cheesy: I THINK YOU ONAL THE CADDY'S THAT EXIST...LOL.... :biggrin: 
"CADDY KING"


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 3 2011, 02:03 PM~19490027
> *IS THRE ANY DEMAND FOR MOPARS??? :happysad:  I KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ME SOME...  ABOUT 50 OR 60 OF THEM.
> *



Yes yes yes. Depends on what ya got! Shoot me a PM.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 3 2011, 11:15 AM~19490136
> *how bout cadillacs? lol
> *


x2


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 3 2011, 12:37 PM~19490319
> *I WOULD GET SOME BUT SHIT I WOULD HAVE TO BUYTHEM FROM YOU ... :cheesy:  I THINK YOU ONAL THE CADDY'S THAT EXIST...LOL.... :biggrin:
> "CADDY KING"
> *


youve got one that I want, that 69 sedan deville! i need it to build a replica of a buddys. if that thing ever comes up for sale, or trade, i want first crack at it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 3 2011, 02:46 PM~19490830
> *youve got one that I want, that 69 sedan deville! i need it to build a replica of a buddys. if that thing ever comes up for sale, or trade, i want first crack at it.
> *


the 4 door or the 2 door?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 3 2011, 02:32 PM~19490734
> *Yes yes yes. Depends on what ya got! Shoot me a PM.
> *


havent got them yet..just seing how many people would be interested before i go n waist money like the last lot i nruoght home....lol.


----------



## Kut2Tuk (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 3 2011, 11:03 AM~19490027
> *IS THRE ANY DEMAND FOR MOPARS??? :happysad:  I KNOW WHERE I CAN GET ME SOME...  ABOUT 50 OR 60 OF THEM.
> *


What kind of mopars? :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 3 2011, 02:55 PM~19491246
> *the 4 door or the 2 door?
> *


4 door


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 3 2011, 04:57 PM~19491260
> *havent got them yet..just seing how many people would be interested before i go n waist money like the last lot i nruoght home....lol.
> *



Chargers, Challengers, Darts. Any of the late 60's to mid 70's i like. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Kut2Tuk_@Jan 3 2011, 04:02 PM~19491281
> *What kind of mopars?  :cheesy:
> *


all kinds 50-60 all mopars.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 3 2011, 04:15 PM~19491375
> *4 door
> *


the only reason i wont sell that is because ive never see a 69 caddy for door. :cheesy: ..not even in resin :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 3 2011, 06:11 PM~19491747
> *the only reason i wont sell that is because ive never see a 69 caddy for door. :cheesy: ..not even in resin :0
> *



You should sell me the 2 door  Its the only thing I need for my whole DoH collection. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 3 2011, 11:45 PM~19495882
> *You should sell me the 2 door  Its the only thing I need for my whole DoH collection. :biggrin:
> *


lol... i hear alot of people telling me the same thing. :no:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 4 2011, 12:47 AM~19495906
> *lol... i hear alot of people telling me the same thing. :no:
> *




:yessad: :yessad: You know you want to say :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 3 2011, 02:53 PM~19491624
> *Chargers, Challengers, Darts. Any of the late 60's to mid 70's i like.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 9 2010, 08:03 PM~19287759
> *30 shipped perry's resin s-10 with donner unbuilt waveriderer.. PAY PAL ONLY.
> needs work 1-piller is broke.. fender is warped or twisted need to be run under hot water straighten  then cold i think thats how it works. anyways easy fix..
> 
> ...


if you still have this please pm me with shipping to germany :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ANYTHING BEFORE THIS POST IS SOLD.....
ALL THESE KITS ARE UP FOR GRABS..ALL FACTORY SEALD. SEND PM IF INTERESTED IN ANY OF THEM. SHIPPING WILL BE INCLUDED IN THE PRICE I GIVE YOU!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

jeral, whats the ticket on f 250 and wildcat...?



ya get your cash yet?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 8 2011, 05:18 PM~19542137
> *ANYTHING BEFORE THIS POST IS SOLD.....
> ALL THESE KITS ARE UP FOR GRABS..ALL FACTORY SEALD. SEND PM IF INTERESTED IN ANY OF THEM. SHIPPING WILL BE INCLUDED IN THE PRICE I GIVE YOU!
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 8 2011, 08:01 PM~19542463
> *pm sent
> *


ONE OF THE GRAND PRIX SOLD..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

got my wheels yesterday, just checked my mail lol
thanks 4 the hookup man they look sick!!!

and whats the ticket on the 55 classic cruiser ? pm me


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got your m.o. today for the vette crap.  honcho. here is your trackin number
0308 2040 0000 3289 3718


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 11 2011, 09:38 AM~19565412
> *got your m.o. today for the vette crap.  honcho. here is your trackin number
> 0308 2040 0000 3289 3718
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ANYTHING BEFORE THIS POST IS SOLD.....








classic trio 25 shippied.
both tuner kits together $20 shipped
both cougers kits together $20 shipped
55 ford truck $18 shipped
grand prix $15 shipped one left
f-250 $20shipped
wild cat $20 opend but complete


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

mayhem customz here is your trackin # 0308 2040 0000 3289 3756 will be on its way tomorrow. weather is too bad today. :happysad:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 12 2011, 01:36 PM~19574721
> *mayhem customz here is your trackin # 0308 2040 0000 3289 3756 will be on its way tomorrow. weather is too bad today. :happysad:
> *



:thumbsup: No prob. We got a few inches here lat night too. Not as bad as all that snow your getting though,


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit im happy with the 8" we got here(no ****)...no more please!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

did alil cleaning today found a few more to go with the rest for sale.. send pm if interested in any of them  the vw bus i want to trade for the same bus with out all them windows..








classic set pending..
gp turbo pending....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Both tuner kits $20 shipped?! PM me your Paypal address!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 14 2011, 11:47 PM~19601175
> *Both tuner kits $20 shipped?! PM me your Paypal address!!
> *


those wher sold yesterday. just selling whats in the post i just put up.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

damn i want that bus :biggrin: and maybe that 37


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 14 2011, 11:50 PM~19601201
> *those wher sold yesterday. just selling whats in the post i just put up.
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 12 2011, 01:36 PM~19574721
> *mayhem customz here is your trackin # 0308 2040 0000 3289 3756 will be on its way tomorrow. weather is too bad today. :happysad:
> *



Received those kits today Jeral. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 15 2011, 01:51 PM~19605155
> *Received those kits today Jeral. Thanks! :thumbsup:
> *


sweet.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

bunch of vintage rims/hub caps. mostly 60's an 70's parts... ive been savin...$35 shipped lots of old goodies in here...trim rings cap...promo rims...40-50's caps...even some stuff ive never seen before.. :cheesy: 
no m.o.'s no trade's..sorry guys need some loot for my builds..

i found more that i will be throwin in too!! :0


----------



## Gear Buster (Nov 12, 2010)

I would like to add them to my stash but PayPal fresh out..  :dunno:


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

i gave you a call yesterday bro..all the vette stuff came in..thanks..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HONCHO_@Jan 21 2011, 09:07 PM~19662858
> *i gave you a call yesterday bro..all the vette stuff came in..thanks..
> *


if i see a # i dont know i wont pick it up! leave a message chances are im right here an ill pick it up.  mini calls once ina while an i still dont know his #...lol...he starts to leave a message an im like oh shit its mini... :cheesy: then we shoot the shit..so yeah leave a message!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 21 2011, 07:05 PM~19662030
> *bunch of vintage rims/hub caps. mostly 60's an 70's parts... ive been savin...$35 shipped lots of old goodies in here...trim rings cap...promo rims...40-50's caps...even some stuff ive never seen before.. :cheesy:
> no m.o.'s no trade's..sorry guys need some loot for my builds..
> 
> ...


SOLD... :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:uh: come on fellas where them money orders at???? :happysad: 
you guys know who you are!!!  
send me a pm an let me know what the deal is..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you know my story..consider it on the way as soon as the bills hit my palm tomorrow!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 27 2011, 11:34 PM~19718388
> *you know my story..consider it on the way as soon as the bills hit my palm tomorrow!
> *


:wow: this is why i said pm ..me an let me know whats going on...lol....ya just blew yourself in.. :twak:
wasnt tryin to throw names out there.... :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

thinking about selling off my caddy collection again... :0 
will not split up! buy as a whole lot. anyone interested?
i know for a fact i got some more caddy parts around here too that will go with this stuff.








69 4-door body you will most likely never see another one...
69 devile windsield is shot! grill is just setin there. front end is fine.
68 in the box missing a couple minor parts..un built un painted..
64 is missing motor unpainted grat shape..plus alot of extra parts
64 in the box i think is started pretty sure complete .
63 one tail fin broke missing both tail lights..other then that good shape an im pretty sure i got front grill/bumper.
78 missing wheels..was painted green used to be white.
like i said i know i got more caddy shit around here i just have to find it! 
it will all go as a lot!
not really as into the caddy as i thuoght i was more into the older impalas an caprice's..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Shoot me a pm with what you have in mind.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Anything before this post is gone!!

$12.00 plus shipping for any of these......
$25.00 plus shipping for the dodge/trailer/40 ford

i can get more of any of these kits just let me know....
paypal only or trades considerd


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 06:40 PM~19903776
> *Anything before this post is gone!!
> 
> $12.00 plus shipping  for any of these......
> ...


ttt


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Did you ever get your hands on those Mopars?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 19 2011, 02:53 PM~19910153
> *Did you ever get your hands on those Mopars?
> *


due wouldnt work with me on his price.. :angry: 
money talks an bullshit walks!!
i had the money an walked......
he did the talking an was all bullshit!!!!!!!!!
he had 59 of them an wanted 375.00
i told him id give him 350.oo on the spot an no deals...im sure he sold them still it was a good price...but for his price i wouldnt have really made shit after all the shipping cost an what not!! :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Anything before this post is gone!!
ANY TRADES?
ill wiat a couple more days then whats left is off to ebay..  
i can get more of any of these kits just let me know....
paypal only or trades considerd


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING FOR TO TRADE FOR THE HARD TOP 53 FORD


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

Any caddys left


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Feb 20 2011, 02:59 PM~19916572
> *Any caddys left
> *


 :twak: :twak: what does it say in the first line of my last post??? :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn you got some good stuff for sale


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 20 2011, 08:13 PM~19918226
> *damn you got some good stuff for sale
> *


cool buy it up!! :biggrin: 
we can do some trades too!!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

paypal payment sent for the 50 and 56


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Feb 21 2011, 02:47 AM~19921502
> *paypal  payment sent for the 50  and 56
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Anything before this post is gone!!
ANY TRADES?
ill wiat a couple more days then whats left is off to ebay..  
i can get more of any of these kits just let me know....
paypal only or trades considerd


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone intersted in any of these kits???? send me a pm..paypal only some trades consiterd..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Feb 20 2011, 11:47 PM~19921502
> *paypal  payment sent for the 50  and 56
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Pm sent on 
Mr. Norm Dart, 70 Chevelle, 67 GTX, 66Nova, 62 Bel Air, Yenko and Z-28 Camaro's.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 21 2011, 05:48 PM~19925092
> *anyone intersted in any of these kits???? send me a pm..paypal only some trades consiterd..
> 
> 
> ...


How much u got on these kits/trades u lookin for?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 21 2011, 07:10 PM~19925750
> *How much u got on these kits/trades u lookin for?
> *


depends on what ones you want? the more you buy the better the deal!!
basicly 20 shipped for each ...but like i said combine shipping for better deal


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ANYBODY INTERESTED IN 426 HEMI 1/4 SCALE ENGINES NEW IN BOX??
ONE IS A 426 STOCK AN THE OTHER ONE IS 426 SUPER STOCK....IVE BUOGHT 2 OF EACH FOR NOW TO SEE HOW THEY SELL BUT I CAN GET MORE!! I GOT ONE OF EACH FOR MYSELF TO PUT ON THE SELF THEY LOOK SWEET!! LOTS OF DETAIL..
THEY SELL FOR $50 BUCKS ....IM GONNA SELL THEM FOR $30 PLUS SHIPPING...SEND ME A PM IF INTERESTED.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

JUST GOT A LOAD OF MODELS IN GIVE ME A BIT TO GO THRU ALL THIS SHIT AN ILL POST UP PICS OF KITS FOR SALE THEN ILL DO THE PARTS..MOSTLY DRAGE STUFF.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok here we go fellas...i got these kits for sale..ill keep this going till monday then off to ebay!
the 2 resins at the top are af/x 64 plymouth belvedere an 66 gto
some are on hold...

send me a pm if interested in any for prices.. 1st come 1st serve!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 24 2011, 03:00 PM~19952086
> *ok here we go fellas...i got these kits for sale..ill keep this going till monday then off to ebay!
> the 2 resins at the top are af/x 64 plymouth belvedere an 66 gto
> some are on hold...
> ...



I'll get the VW back from ya :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 24 2011, 06:39 PM~19952445
> *I'll get the VW back from ya :biggrin:
> *


thats another one..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 24 2011, 03:46 PM~19952507
> *thats another one..
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

payment plan :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 24 2011, 07:08 PM~19952668
> *payment plan  :happysad:
> *


FOR WHAT ?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 24 2011, 05:16 PM~19952727
> *FOR WHAT ?
> *


a donkey kit n tha chevelle 454 :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pm me a price on the 2 kits 94 ss donk bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 24 2011, 07:40 PM~19952895
> *pm me a price on the 2 kits 94 ss donk bro!
> *


SPLIT PERSONALITY BEAT YA TO THEM..SORRY BRO.. GOTTA BE FAST!! :sprint:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ok here we go fellas...i got these kits for sale..
ill keep this going till monday then off to ebay!
IF YOU WANNA TRADE IM LOOKING FOR 67 AN 70 IMPLALA'S AN 1301 PEGASUS WHEELS
the 2 resins at the top are af/x 64 plymouth belvedere an 66 gto
some are on hold...

send me a pm if interested in any for prices.. 1st come 1st serve!!








TTT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

SOLD.....
ALL 3 MUSTANGS GONE
BOTH DONKS ARE GONE
66 NOVA SS GONE
67 PLYMOUTH GTX GONE
68 DODGE DART GONE
69 CHEVELLE GONE 
70 CHEVELLE GONE

OTHER'S PENDING....
ONLY HERE TILL MONDAY THEN OFF TO EBAY
DONT BE SHY FELLAS!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

If ever u get some more ss 94 donks let me know.

I need about 2 of them.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

SOLD.....
ALL 3 MUSTANGS GONE
BOTH DONKS ARE GONE
66 NOVA SS GONE
67 PLYMOUTH GTX GONE
68 DODGE DART GONE
69 CHEVELLE GONE 
70 CHEVELLE GONE
66 buick wildcat is gone
50 ford is gone

OTHER'S PENDING....
ONLY HERE TILL MONDAY THEN OFF TO EBAY
DONT BE SHY FELLAS!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

u want 2 buy model cars 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=111IhjfNHmc 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3A8jLBukPs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNUUp0ONOzQ 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 25 2011, 03:59 PM~19959901
> *u want 2 buy model cars
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=111IhjfNHmc
> 
> ...


yo those are tight but what happend at the end of that last video?? :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

yo those are tight but what happend at the end of that last video?? biggrin.gif 

man hose broke look at this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcD9ptpkAfw 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNg5Gyuq-oU 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMFYcJJ2vuE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wc6Z1JYBvIA


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 25 2011, 04:15 PM~19960001
> *yo those are tight but what happend at the end of that last video?? biggrin.gif
> 
> man hose broke look at this
> ...


lol...the last 2 are cool.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

SOLD.....
ALL 3 MUSTANGS GONE
BOTH DONKS ARE GONE
66 NOVA SS GONE
67 PLYMOUTH GTX GONE
68 DODGE DART GONE
69 CHEVELLE GONE 
70 CHEVELLE GONE
66 buick wildcat is gone
50 ford is gone

OTHER'S PENDING....

ONLY HERE TILL MONDAY THEN OFF TO EBAY

MONDAY IS COMMING FAST!!

DONT BE SHY FELLAS!!


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

what ya want for the two crown vics police cars and the two ford i think F250 kits?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Feb 26 2011, 02:35 AM~19964300
> *what ya want for the two crown vics police cars and the two ford i think F250 kits?
> *


hows 60 shipped with trackin# sound to ya?


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

sounds great. let me see what i got left for cash monday. pm me your addy will ya


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Feb 26 2011, 04:46 AM~19964719
> *sounds great. let me see what i got left for cash monday. pm me your addy will ya
> *


addy sent.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[









SOLD.....
ALL 3 MUSTANGS GONE
BOTH DONKS ARE GONE
66 NOVA SS GONE
67 PLYMOUTH GTX GONE
68 DODGE DART GONE
69 CHEVELLE GONE 
70 CHEVELLE GONE
66 buick wildcat is gone
50 ford is gone

OTHER'S PENDING....

ONLY HERE TILL MONDAY THEN OFF TO EBAY

MONDAY IS COMMING FAST!!

DONT BE SHY FELLAS!!


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

money will be out in the mailbox tomorrow for them 4 kits.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 26 2011, 08:40 PM~19968341
> *[
> 
> 
> ...



Bump! :biggrin: I kinda like that VDUB :yes:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Feb 26 2011, 08:35 PM~19968577
> *money will be out in the mailbox tomorrow for them 4 kits.
> *


SEND A NOTE OF WHAT THE MONEY IS FOR TOO IN CASE I FORGET...LOL..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 26 2011, 10:07 PM~19969039
> *Bump!   :biggrin: I kinda like that VDUB :yes:
> *


30 SHIPPED . 20 for the van an 10 for shipping you wont find a better deal than that for one of these anywhere...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 26 2011, 10:43 PM~19969301
> *30 SHIPPED .
> *


ttt


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 26 2011, 11:43 PM~19969301
> *30 SHIPPED . 20 for the van an 10 for shipping you wont find a better deal than that for one of these anywhere...
> *


Wish i could snag another one from ya. I just picked up a 62 Vert and 63 Hardtop.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 27 2011, 11:42 PM~19976435
> *Wish i could snag another one from ya.  I just picked up a  62 Vert and 63 Hardtop.
> *


nice score! :cheesy: 
ill be posting these on ebay tomorrow :happysad: 
get em while you can fellas..

its like last chance gas!!....lol..


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

716 even though my money isn't technecily in route to you til in the am my stuff is on hold right? :dunno: :tears: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Feb 28 2011, 01:07 AM~19977264
> *716 even though my money isn't technecily in route to you til in the am my stuff is on hold right?  :dunno:  :tears:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


what was it you wanted?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[









SOLD.....
ALL 3 MUSTANGS GONE
BOTH DONKS ARE GONE
66 NOVA SS GONE
67 PLYMOUTH GTX GONE
68 DODGE DART GONE
69 CHEVELLE GONE 
70 CHEVELLE GONE
66 buick wildcat is gone
50 ford is gone

OTHER'S PENDING....

DONT BE SHY FELLAS!!

last chance guy's!!! all going on ebay today... :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Feb 26 2011, 02:35 AM~19964300
> *what ya want for the two crown vics police cars and the two ford i think F250 kits?
> *


these ones...? ill hold them for ya..


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

yes i want the two monogram F250 kits and the two crown vic cop cars right next to them.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Feb 28 2011, 12:34 PM~19979809
> *yes i want the two monogram F250 kits and the two crown vic cop cars right next to them.
> *


ok you got it bro..get me that loot!! :cheesy:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

it is on it's way bro :sprint:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Feb 28 2011, 02:01 PM~19980357
> *it is on it's way bro :sprint:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Can you post a better pic of that Sonic Mustang?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 28 2011, 05:29 PM~19981610
> *Can you post a better pic of that Sonic Mustang?
> *


 TRYING SELL ALL FOUR FOR 70 SHIPPED. THATS WHAT I HAVE THEM ON EBAY FOR.. IF THEY DONT SELL IN THE LOT ILL SLPIT THEM UP.








HERES A DEAL FOR YA ALL 4 OF THESE AN THE 2 RESIN AF/X BODY'S FOR 100 BUCKS SHIPPED. :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got my stuff today, thanks brother!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 2 2011, 04:04 PM~19998422
> *Got my stuff today, thanks brother!!
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :h5: dont remeber the deal but cool..lol...


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

got my models today thank you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 28 2011, 08:54 PM~19982736
> *TRYING SELL ALL FOUR FOR 70 SHIPPED. THATS WHAT I HAVE THEM ON EBAY FOR.. IF THEY DONT SELL IN THE LOT ILL SLPIT THEM UP.
> 
> 
> ...





if they dont sell, ill take the hemi under glass and the tempest


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 2 2011, 11:54 PM~20002868
> *if they dont sell, ill take the hemi under glass and the tempest
> *


did you still want the dodge semi trail an 40 ford kit?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 2 2011, 11:46 PM~20002734
> *got my models today thank you :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


like i told big c that was a while ago you welcome but i dont remember what the deal was....lol


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

you get my cash yet bro? names Robert L from darlington Wi


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 3 2011, 01:42 AM~20004138
> *you get my cash yet bro? names Robert L from darlington Wi
> *


no sir! not yet hopefully tomorrow bro :happysad:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 3 2011, 09:07 PM~20009890
> *
> *


got your payment today bro thanks...kits will be out by monday at the latest..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

CRXLOWRIDER......ITS all packed up an ready to go.. here is your trackin#0310 0480 0001 7951 6506


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

so if ya got a tracking number that means my stuff is in route correct?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 5 2011, 02:37 AM~20020167
> *so if ya got a tracking number that means my stuff is in route correct?
> *


nope i have a stackof them...i ship so much shit the post office give them to me...lol..


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

oh


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 5 2011, 12:10 PM~20021351
> *oh
> *


MONDAY AT THE LATEST.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

wheres the new goods jeral???


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 5 2011, 12:56 PM~20021606
> *wheres the new goods jeral???
> *


 :wow: WHATCHU TALKIN BOUT WILLIS?
:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 5 2011, 11:59 AM~20021955
> *:wow: WHATCHU TALKIN BOUT WILLIS?
> :biggrin:
> *


i know you done egayed what was left, wheres the new haul???


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 5 2011, 02:00 PM~20021963
> *i know you done egayed what was left, wheres the new haul???
> *


LOL..STILL WORKIN ON GETTING RID OF THE OTHER SHIT FIRST...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

x 2. Whats left ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

2-funny cars 17 each plus shipping

2-dodge l-700 45 each shipped

all 6 af/x cars 70 plus shipping

everything else 12 plus shipping


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 5 2011, 11:49 AM~20021568
> *MONDAY AT THE LATEST.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

2-funny cars 15 each plus shipping

2-dodge l-700 40 each shipped

all 6 af/x cars 70 plus shipping

everything else 12 plus shipping
ttt


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

package go out?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 7 2011, 02:56 PM~20035699
> *package go out?
> *


na maybe next monday! :uh: 



























































































































yeah it went out i said it would be out monady at the lastest bro...im a man of my word!  now im going to keep asking you if you got it yet...lol...j/k


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

sh!t thats fine with me i'll keep answering lol thanks homie i'll let ya know when it arrives


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 7 2011, 03:31 PM~20035973
> *sh!t thats fine with me i'll keep answering lol thanks homie i'll let ya know when it arrives
> *


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Cuanto fer the Richard Petty #43 GP ? :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Mar 8 2011, 06:45 PM~20044575
> *Cuanto fer the Richard Petty #43 GP ? :dunno:
> *


i have everything on ebay now... :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

got the donks today thanks jeral


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 14 2011, 03:09 PM~20088739
> *got the donks today thanks jeral
> *


sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 7 2011, 08:33 AM~20033944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hey Jarel? save me 1 of the 53 fords.. I want the hard top if it has a bumper kit?
if it dont have a bumper kit I will take the red vert with a bumper kit..
i will pay pal you if you can save it until April? thanks


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 14 2011, 05:18 PM~20089600
> *hey Jarel? save me 1 of the 53 fords.. I want the hard top if it has a bumper kit?
> if it dont have a bumper kit I will take the red vert with a bumper kit..
> i will pay pal you if you can save it until April?   thanks
> *


just the vert has the booty kit..i think i still have one i ll have to look.. :happysad:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Got the Dart today thanks. HOW MUCH FOR THE SPRINGS


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Mar 14 2011, 06:30 PM~20090186
> *Got the Dart today thanks. HOW MUCH FOR THE SPRINGS
> *


glad to here ya got the car but the springs are gone sorry.


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

Hmmm thought i posted that i got the two F250's and the crown vics today. thanks homie


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 14 2011, 11:12 PM~20092994
> *Hmmm thought i posted that i got the two F250's and the crown vics today. thanks homie
> *


good deal..thanks bro ..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 14 2011, 03:43 PM~20089836
> *just the vert has the booty kit..i think i still have one i ll have to look.. :happysad:
> *


 If you have an extra kit? i would take the hard top.. (first choice) but either way
I could use one to beef up my ford line up... :biggrin:


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

hey jeral you need a monte? i got a purple one that i no longer need. i got it for parts...
i took that glass rear lights and the motor everything else is there


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Mar 14 2011, 05:18 PM~20089600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the kits are identical. they both have the trunk mounted conti kit, not bumper mounted.








.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 15 2011, 03:34 PM~20097733
> *hey jeral you need a monte? i got a purple one that i no longer need. i got it for parts...
> i took that glass rear lights and the motor everything else is there
> 
> ...


NA IM GOOD BRO THANKS..


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 15 2011, 06:18 PM~20098988
> *NA IM GOOD BRO THANKS..
> *


np


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

how much to ship all 6 af/x cars to 29445 ? or trades ? :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 15 2011, 08:41 PM~20100150
> *how much to ship all 6 af/x cars to 29445 ? or trades ? :biggrin:
> *


how 15 for shiping?....lmk..


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 16 2011, 10:05 AM~20104558
> *how 15 for shiping?....lmk..
> *


bump :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Got me parcels today bro! Pleasure doin buisness :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 18 2011, 12:18 AM~20118823
> *Got me parcels today bro! Pleasure doin buisness  :biggrin:
> *


HUH.........


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 18 2011, 01:05 AM~20119473
> *HUH.........
> *


he got his parcel post package :biggrin: 


and on the donks you put the alternomad chrome parts in there ?

there was a bumper on the chrome tree and it looks like it goes to the 57 nomad 

i was like wtf where does this go i was all looking for it on the instruction sheet going crazy looking for it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

The 2 camaros :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 18 2011, 03:29 AM~20119563
> *he got his parcel post package  :biggrin:
> and on the donks you put the alternomad chrome parts in there ?
> 
> ...


na bro thats how they came.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 18 2011, 04:14 AM~20119658
> *The 2 camaros  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah....lol... :wow: that was fast


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 18 2011, 07:20 AM~20120448
> *na  bro thats how they came.
> *


i aint trippin it was a good laugh tho


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

i got those springs jeral thanks


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 21 2011, 01:44 AM~20140182
> *i got those springs jeral thanks
> *


 :cheesy: KOO. THAT WAS FAST!!! :cheesy: 
SHIPPING WAS $67.00 ..... :biggrin: 
YOUR GOOD BRO DONT WORRIE ABOUT THE SHIPPING...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 21 2011, 08:13 AM~20141353
> *:cheesy: KOO. THAT WAS FAST!!! :cheesy:
> SHIPPING WAS $67.00 ..... :biggrin:
> YOUR GOOD BRO DONT WORRIE ABOUT THE SHIPPING...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i saw those springs in there i was like damn some 4 ton coils for a hopper there some thick ass coils '

lol cool thanks man


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 21 2011, 01:34 PM~20142650
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i saw those springs in there i was like damn some 4 ton coils for a hopper there some thick ass coils '
> ...


YEAH THERES ALOT OF GOOD SPRINGS IN THERE BRO... :cheesy: AN THEN THERES SOME FOR THE TRASH TOO :happysad: TO BIG FOR ANYTHING.. GLAD YA LIKED THEM .. I BUOGHT THEM AN GOT MORE THEN I WILL EVER NEED...SO I THUOGH SOMEONE ELSE COULD USE THE REST...YOUR WELCOME ANYTIME BRO!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 15 2011, 02:09 PM~20097999
> *the kits are identical. they both have the trunk mounted conti kit, not bumper mounted.
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks for the info roni.. 
hey Hawk. put me down for the hard top.. Im good for it.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 21 2011, 02:06 PM~20142847
> *thanks for the info roni..
> hey Hawk. put me down for the hard top..  Im good for it..  :biggrin:
> *


if i still have it its all your bro! i have to go see if i have i left..if so ill set it asid for ya


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 22 2011, 02:47 PM~20152215
> *bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS... :biggrin: 


ANYONE INTERESTED IN BUILT CADDY MODELS??
75 ELDO PROMO
76 ELDO PROMO
79 PROMO
79 PROMO MINIDREAMS
CUSTOM 77 PROMO STARTED...

68 CADDY VERT IN BOX UNPAINTED UNBUILD MISSING THE CUSTOM BUCKETS AN WHEELS..THE BUCKETS ARE IN MY 60 ELCO... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

pics of the 79's and 78 please and prices


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 23 2011, 11:19 AM~20159808
> *pics of the 79's and 78 please and prices
> *


SOME ONE HAS FIRST DIBS ON ALL OF THEM .. :happysad: ILL YA GUYS UPDATED ON WHATS LEFT!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 09:33 AM~20159893
> *SOME ONE HAS FIRST DIBS ON ALL OF THEM .. :happysad:  ILL YA GUYS UPDATED ON WHATS LEFT!
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 23 2011, 02:24 PM~20161088
> *
> *


JUST WAITING ON JEREMY MATHIS TO SEE WHAT HE WANTS .... :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 23 2011, 12:24 PM~20161088
> *
> *


x2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

getting rid of all these too.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

!! WOW..FOR THE PENNY PINCHERS I FIX'D THE PRICES FOR YOU.. :uh:

SO FOR YOU TO THINK YOUR GETTING A BETTER DEAL I TOOK 5 BUCKS OFF AN THE SHIPPING COST OFF... :biggrin: 

AN FOR THE PERSON WHO ARGUED WITH ME ABOUT THE 30+ YEAR OLD PROMOS YA WANTED FOR 20 BUCKS!! DONT BOTHER ME AGAIN... GO TO EBAY ASS HOLE! :biggrin: 

$35 +SHIPPING









































$25+SHIPPING 

































$35 +SHIPPING









































$50 +SHIPPING

























$30+SHIPPING 
missing wheels/custom seats!









i have about 20 more to sell too..someone said they wanded some caddy's so here is whats left. DONT REALLY NEED ANY TRADES THAT I CAN THINK OF RIGHT NOW...IF I THINK OF SOMETHING ILL POST IT....PAYPAL IS ALLWAYS GOOD!!!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

Damn these come up now that i am am strapped for cash GRRRR


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> getting rid of all these too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> How much for the gold Pontiac Jeral?
> 
> someone beat ya too it sorry.. :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> > How much for the gold Pontiac Jeral?
> >
> > someone beat ya too it sorry.. :happysad:
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 25 2011, 12:20 PM~20177798
> *No big deal, Thanx
> *


i know what you got like 3 or 4 of them....lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 09:25 AM~20177819
> *i know what you got like 3 or 4 of them....lol.. :biggrin:
> *


I got 3 of them


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

how much for the blue glass house


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 25 2011, 12:54 PM~20178027
> *how much  for the blue  glass house
> *


thats an old build i got from pancho..hows 30 shipped sound ? 22 for the car an the 8 is for shipping with trackin #?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 10:59 AM~20178081
> *thats an old build i got  from pancho..hows 30 shipped sound ? 22 for the car an the 8 is for shipping with trackin #?
> *


 :wow: 

great deal i thought you was gonna ask lik 60 shipped


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 01:23 PM~20178252
> *:wow:
> 
> great deal i thought you was gonna ask lik 60 shipped
> *


some are cheap ..some are around 60  all depends on how many you buy an what ones you want


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

any chance of getting that dually?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

ticket on the purple deuce ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 25 2011, 01:47 PM~20178405
> *any chance of getting that dually?
> *


lol...NOPE! thats like the only truck i have.. :happysad:
its not even done yet...lost intrest or something..idk but ill get back to it one day.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 01:53 PM~20178452
> *ticket on the purple deuce ?
> *


YO..that deuce is tight bro...i got that from pancho awhile back..the paint onit is sick.. i kinda dont wanna sell it but i cant keep them all...lol...i need room for my new stuff... ahhh shieet.....hmmmm....hows 50 +shipping? if you want more pics lmk.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 12:07 PM~20178580
> *YO..that deuce is tight bro...i got that from pancho awhile back..the paint onit is sick.. i kinda dont wanna sell it but i cant keep them all...lol...i need room for my new stuff... ahhh  shieet.....hmmmm....hows 50 +shipping? if you want more pics lmk.
> *


if its hard to get rid of keep it you'll regret it when it sells and miss it like a sumbich :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 02:42 PM~20178825
> *if its hard to get rid of keep it you'll regret it when it sells and miss it like a sumbich :biggrin:
> *


good call.. NOW ITS NOT FOR SALE....LOL...


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

would you happen to have any more dually wheels and tires?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 25 2011, 02:49 PM~20178887
> *would you happen to have any more dually wheels and tires?
> *


not like them ones i forgot where i even got them from


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

any factory kit ones from like the F350 of anything?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 12:43 PM~20178839
> *good call.. NOW ITS NOT FOR SALE....LOL...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

716 wanna sell the display case ? lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 25 2011, 03:00 PM~20178978
> *716 wanna sell the display case ? lol
> *


thats funny... ill sell the case shown in the pic.. but the cover broke sothere is no cover now..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

What's the ticket on the 75 cutlass? :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

price?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

!! WOW..FOR THE PENNY PINCHERS I FIX'D THE PRICES FOR YOU.. :uh:

SO FOR YOU TO THINK YOUR GETTING A BETTER DEAL I TOOK 5 BUCKS OFF AN THE SHIPPING COST OFF... :biggrin: 

AN FOR THE PERSON WHO ARGUED WITH ME ABOUT THE 30+ YEAR OLD PROMOS YA WANTED FOR 20 BUCKS!! DONT BOTHER ME AGAIN... GO TO EBAY ASS HOLE! :biggrin: 

$35 +SHIPPING









































$25+SHIPPING 

































$35 +SHIPPING









































$50 +SHIPPING

























$30+SHIPPING 
missing wheels/custom seats!









i have about 20 more to sell too..someone said they wanded some caddy's so here is whats left. DONT REALLY NEED ANY TRADES THAT I CAN THINK OF RIGHT NOW...IF I THINK OF SOMETHING ILL POST IT....PAYPAL IS ALLWAYS GOOD!!!!!!

stick to your prices j if you dont get what ya want dont sell em 

im not complaining these are good prices dont let lowballers get to ya


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 25 2011, 03:50 PM~20179345
> *What's the ticket on the 75 cutlass? :biggrin:
> *


MINI DREAMS CUTLASS .....
PANCHO'S 65 IMPALA......
AN VINTAGE 70 PONTIAC.....
ALL...SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 25 2011, 03:58 PM~20179397
> *price?
> *


shoot me a price.. i have them custom made in canada.. i paid 75 for it..but like i said there is no front cover anymore it fell off an broke  this was just last week..


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

not sure man i don't like making offers. not trying to be a dick but $30 shipped? if thats not what you had in mind make a counter offer bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> !! WOW..FOR THE PENNY PINCHERS I FIX'D THE PRICES FOR YOU.. :uh:
> 
> SO FOR YOU TO THINK YOUR GETTING A BETTER DEAL I TOOK 5 BUCKS OFF AN THE SHIPPING COST OFF... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 25 2011, 04:30 PM~20179613
> *not sure man i don't like making offers. not trying to be a dick but $30 shipped? if thats not what you had in mind make a counter offer bro
> *



:cheesy: @ counter offer


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> > !! WOW..FOR THE PENNY PINCHERS I FIX'D THE PRICES FOR YOU.. :uh:
> >
> > SO FOR YOU TO THINK YOUR GETTING A BETTER DEAL I TOOK 5 BUCKS OFF AN THE SHIPPING COST OFF... :biggrin:
> >
> ...


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 25 2011, 03:46 PM~20179697
> *:cheesy:  @ counter offer
> *


 :uh: i told him i don't like making offers. i ALSO told him if he didn't like my offer to make a counter offer now didn't i?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 04:27 PM~20179598
> *might be sold allready ill let ya know.
> 
> MINI DREAMS CUTLASS .....
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 25 2011, 04:30 PM~20179613
> *not sure man i don't like making offers. not trying to be a dick but $30 shipped? if thats not what you had in mind make a counter offer bro
> *


YEAH I HEAR YA BRO..I HATE MAKEIN OFFERS ON OTHER PEOPLES STUFF TOO.. :happysad: 
IF YOU KNOW ABOUT PLEXI GLASS AN HOW TO WORK WITH IT...MAKEIN A COVER FOR THIS IS EASY!! TAKE YOUR MEASURMENTS CUT YOU PEICE 1 1/2" OVER CUT...CUT ALL 4 CORNERS ON THE RIGHT ANGLE....AN THEN THE HARD PART....HEAT THE PLEXI GLASS AN BEND ALL 4 SIDES TO A 90 DEGREE.. SOUNDS EASY BUT IT IS KINDA A PAINT IN THE ASS...BUT CAN BE DONE NO PROB...ANYWAYS....IM GONNA SAY 45 SHIPPED...30 FOR THE CASE AN 15 FOR SHIPPING THERE PRETTY BIG... EITHER WAY ITS COOL..ILL MAKE THE COVER NO PROB.. I JUST HAVENT GOT TO IT YET...LIKE I SAID IT JUST HAPPEND LAST WEEK THE COVER BROKE.... AN YOU ASK'D..SO THATS WHERE IM AT ONIT..THANKS FOR YOUR INTREST. SORRY FOR THE HYDRO STORY...LOL.


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

45 sounds good hold it for me i will get at you once my nephew buys my amp later next week.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 25 2011, 08:09 PM~20180918
> *45 sounds good hold it for me i will get at you once my nephew buys my amp later next week.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 09:11 PM~20180930
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 25 2011, 08:14 PM~20180949
> *:roflmao:
> *


FOR REAL...I GOT KITS HERE FROM A MONTH AGO STILL WAITING PAYMENT...AN ITS NOT LIKE THEY FORGOT.. IVE REMINDED THEM TRUST ME...LOL.. OH NEXT WEEK OR ITS SOMETHING.. :uh: L.I.L. IS GETTING BAD :happysad: ITS GONNA BE EXTRA 5 ON M.O. AN IF THE DEAL AINT CLOSED IN 2 DAYS ITS BACK UP FOR GRABS....LOL.. :biggrin: IT JUST MIGHT GET TO THIS POINT...I CANT BE HAVING KITS KICKIN AROUND WAITING FOR PAYMENTS... AN THE M.O. YOU DONT EVEN KNOW...LOL.... I HATE THEM!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 09:27 PM~20181024
> *FOR REAL...I GOT KITS HERE FROM A MONTH AGO STILL WAITING PAYMENT...AN ITS NOT LIKE THEY FORGOT.. IVE REMINDED THEM TRUST ME...LOL.. OH NEXT WEEK  OR ITS SOMETHING.. :uh: L.I.L. IS GETTING BAD :happysad:  ITS GONNA BE EXTRA 5 ON M.O. AN IF THE DEAL AINT CLOSED IN 2 DAYS ITS BACK UP FOR GRABS....LOL..
> *


I was mostly laughing because he didnt even ask if you could hold it. He just straight said hold it. Lmao. I, at the least ask first if someone can put it on hold. And for no longer than 1 weeks time.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 25 2011, 08:30 PM~20181050
> *I was mostly laughing because he didnt even ask if you could hold it. He just straight said hold it. Lmao. I, at the least ask first if someone can put it on hold. And for no longer than 1 weeks time.
> *


THIS BIZZ IS CRAZY.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 09:35 PM~20181086
> *THIS BIZZ IS CRAZY.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :banghead:
> *



Put everything else on hold. Ill get back to you sometime next week. :roflmao: J/P Jeral.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










that was too funny 





im guilty...
sorry im one of those hold it for me guys if i dont have money in my paypal lol 

but i did pay you :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

$35 +SHIPPING









































$25+SHIPPING 

































$35 +SHIPPING









































$50 +SHIPPING

























$30+SHIPPING 
missing wheels/custom seats!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn I didn't know that you had that 62 buick wagon i built over 10 yrs ago ! It is an OG promo which is an AMT issue but i never put them ugly wheels on it ! Here it was when i last took pic's of it ! 










































It was a 4dr i turned into a 2dr , has custom tail lights , and hand made bumpers and the molded in head lights were drilled out and plastic lens added ! 

Man if i had the spend age i would like to get it back and the Hearse Caddy and that gold Caddy also ! Good luck on your sale J !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 25 2011, 09:42 PM~20181136
> *Damn  I  didn't  know  that  you  had  that  62  buick  wagon  i  built  over  10  yrs ago !  It  is  an  OG    promo  which  is  an  AMT  issue    but  i  never  put them  ugly  wheels  on it !  Here  it  was  when  i  last  took  pic's  of  it !
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Mini you didnt know J is a hoarder of all makes and models. Past and present.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 08:39 PM~20181115
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> that was too funny
> im guilty...
> ...


ITS ALL GOOD..THINGS ARE GONNA CHANGE SOON..LOL...ALOT OF PEOPLE WONT LIKE IT AN PROB..WONT EVEN BUY ANYTHING FROM ME . BUT IM NOT GOING TO WAIT FOR PAYMENT...AN IF I DO ITS GONNA COST PEOPLE..LOL.....BUT I DONT CARE..THEY WILL SELL...IM JUST GIVEN L.I.L. FIRST DIBBS!! I GOT OTHER SPOTS TO SELL MY JUNK...LOL..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 25 2011, 08:42 PM~20181136
> *Damn  I  didn't  know  that  you  had  that  62  buick  wagon  i  built  over  10  yrs ago !  It  is  an  OG    promo  which  is  an  AMT  issue    but  i  never  put them  ugly  wheels  on it !  Here  it  was  when  i  last  took  pic's  of  it !
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I SAVED IT FROM MCLOVIN.. BEFORE IT TURNED INTO A DEMO CAR..THEM WHEELS WHER ON IT WHEN I GOT IT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 25 2011, 08:47 PM~20181169
> *Damn Mini you didnt know J is a hoarder of all makes and models. Past and present.
> *


LOL! Yea this i know i just didnt know he ended up with ! I traded it to McLovin 2 yrs ago ! He said he was going to start collecting Built models cause his building skills weren't improving ! He bought some of mine and i know Tinoseven Benz also !


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 25 2011, 06:47 PM~20181169
> *Damn Mini you didnt know J is a hoarder of all makes and models. Past and present.
> *


hoarder.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 06:49 PM~20181178
> *ITS ALL GOOD..THINGS ARE GONNA CHANGE SOON..LOL...ALOT OF PEOPLE WONT LIKE IT  AN PROB..WONT EVEN BUY ANYTHING FROM ME . BUT IM NOT GOING TO WAIT FOR PAYMENT...AN IF I DO ITS GONNA COST PEOPLE..LOL.....BUT I DONT CARE..THEY WILL SELL...IM JUST GIVEN L.I.L. FIRST DIBBS!! I GOT OTHER SPOTS TO SELL MY JUNK...LOL..
> *


its not junk its hawks hidden treasures lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 08:50 PM~20181198
> *hoarder....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 06:53 PM~20181211
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


next thing you know your gonna be on the show :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 08:52 PM~20181204
> *its not junk its hawks hidden treasures lol
> *


TRUE THAT!.. AN YES I AM THE HAWK. :wow: ..LOL.. THE EYE IN THE SKY..  ..LOL...YOU CANT SEE ME BUT I CAN SEE WHATS FOR SALE. :biggrin: ..LOL..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 08:55 PM~20181222
> *next thing you know your gonna be on the show  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LMAO....YOULL FIND ME IN THE CORNER WHERE THE PAINT FUMES ARE COMMING FROM BUILDING..LOL... IF YOU CAN GET AROUND ALL MY HIDDEN TREASURES...LOL..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

u got cars bro I like that rag 62 bring that 2 my shop i will get u right


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 06:58 PM~20181238
> *LMAO....YOULL FIND ME IN THE CORNER WHERE THE PAINT FUMES ARE  COMMING FROM BUILDING..LOL... IF YOU CAN GET AROUND ALL MY HIDDEN TREASURES...LOL..
> *


shit me too i like paint fumes :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

MINI DREAMS CUTLASS .....
PANCHO'S 65 IMPALA......
AN VINTAGE 70 PONTIAC.....
68 CADDY VERT ......
ALL...SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

$35 +SHIPPING









































$25+SHIPPING 

































$35 +SHIPPING









































$50 +SHIPPING


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I WANT BAAAD.... DO SOMETHING WITH ME ON IT... A PARTIAL TRADE AND CASH, MCLOVINS ASS AND SOME CHEERIOS , * SOMETHING * !!!! :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 06:56 PM~20181227
> *TRUE THAT!..      AN YES I AM THE HAWK. :wow: ..LOL..  THE EYE IN THE SKY..  ..LOL...YOU CANT SEE ME BUT I CAN SEE WHATS FOR SALE. :biggrin: ..LOL..
> *


HA HA. LOL.. i MISSED OUT ON THE VERT CADI.. i WOULD HAVE TOOK THAT..
ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH.. i STILL GOT YOU ON THE FORD BOMBA..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 03:55 PM~20186652
> *HA HA. LOL..  i MISSED OUT ON THE VERT CADI..  i WOULD HAVE TOOK THAT..
> ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH.. i STILL GOT YOU ON THE FORD BOMBA..
> *


YOU GOTTA GET YOUR HAWK VISION OUT....LOL...YA SLACKIN HYDRO....LOL.. YEAH I HAVE IT SET ASIDE FOR YA..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 26 2011, 03:44 PM~20186580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU PROB...HAVENT EVEN GOT OUR LAST DEAL SENT OUT YET FROM A MONTH AGO.. :biggrin: AN YOU WANT TO MAKE ANOTHER ONE.. :banghead: ILL CALL YA... 

WELL, SO MUCH FOR THAT.. SAYS YOU CAN RECIEVE CALLS AT THIS TIME...CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 26 2011, 02:01 PM~20186690
> *YOU PROB...HAVENT EVEN GOT OUR LAST DEAL SENT OUT YET FROM A MONTH AGO..  :biggrin:  AN YOU WANT TO MAKE ANOTHER ONE.. :banghead:  ILL CALL YA...
> *


BOXED IT UP LAST NIGHT FOR YA! MY PHONE IS OFF RIGHT NOW,HEADING TO T-MOBILE IN A BIT TO PAY THE DAMNED BILL... CALL ME TONIGHT...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 26 2011, 02:01 PM~20186690
> *
> 
> WELL, SO MUCH FOR THAT.. SAYS YOU CAN RECIEVE CALLS AT THIS TIME...CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE..
> *


PM YOUR NUMBER... NO ****.... :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 26 2011, 02:00 PM~20186677
> *YOU GOTTA GET YOUR HAWK VISION OUT....LOL...YA SLACKIN HYDRO....LOL.. YEAH I HAVE IT SET ASIDE FOR YA..
> *


TRUE DAT.. I DONT KNOW WHERE MY HEAD WAS? I DID'NT SEE IT UNTIL TODAY..
I'VE BEEN SPENDING ALOT OF TIME ON CNN LATELY...
I JUST CANT GET ENOUGH NEW'S SOMETIMES..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

NEED SOME LOOT NO TRADES......ALL PRICES DORPED AN SHIPPING COST HAS BEEN INCLUDED IN THE PRICES...NOBODY SHOULD HAVE A PROB...WITH THE PRICES NOW!!!!! :happysad: 

$30 SHIPPED









































$25 SHIPPED

































$30 SHIPPED









































$45 SHIPPED

























ALL THESE ARE FOR SALE ALSO...PM ME IF YOU SEE SOMETHING YOU LIKE FOR SOME CHEAP ASS PRICES!!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up with that 62


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

MINI DREAMS CUTLASS .....
PANCHO'S 65 IMPALA......
AN VINTAGE 70 PONTIAC.....
68 CADDY VERT ......
79 gold caddy......
pancho's 62....
60 impala.....
glass house..... 
ALL...SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 27 2011, 05:32 PM~20194904
> *MINI DREAMS CUTLASS .....
> PANCHO'S  65 IMPALA......
> AN VINTAGE 70 PONTIAC.....
> ...


70 pontiac....is that the gold lookin one?! :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 27 2011, 07:54 PM~20195085
> *70 pontiac....is that the gold lookin one?! :happysad:
> *


yeah sold bro..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 27 2011, 05:56 PM~20195106
> *yeah sold bro..
> *


  missed another one! at least i didnt loose it to you again!! LOL


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 27 2011, 08:00 PM~20195176
> * missed another one! at least i didnt loose it to you again!! LOL
> *


lol.. you mean like armondo's 3 models that was for sale a bit ago!... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 27 2011, 06:08 PM~20195256
> *lol.. you mean like armondo's 3 models that was for sale a bit ago!... :biggrin:
> *


you got those ?

wheres the pics ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 27 2011, 08:24 PM~20195414
> *you got those ?
> 
> wheres the pics ?
> *


ill post when they come in..lol...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 27 2011, 06:28 PM~20195451
> *ill post when they come in..lol...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 27 2011, 08:29 PM~20195462
> *  :biggrin:
> *


here is 2 of the 3 for some reason this took about 8 min to download.. :angry:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 27 2011, 06:57 PM~20195760
> *here is 2 of the 3 for some reason this took about 8 min to download.. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that fucker is bad how much did you get them for ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 27 2011, 09:06 PM~20195855
> *damn that fucker is bad how much did you get them for ?
> *


there is another one too but the big pic took about 8 mins to downlaod an the other pic took 5 sec..an came out small as hell  so im not even gonna down load the rest..ill post picks when they get here... we made an real good deal for all three  package deals are allways better!! dude was cool as hell ...i talked to him a couple times for about an hour each!! verry nice people him an his son.. to bad some peeps on here was talking shit to people they didnt even know! not cool...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 27 2011, 07:19 PM~20196018
> *there is another one too but the big pic took about 8 mins to downlaod an the other pic took 5 sec..an came out small as hell   so im not even gonna down load the rest..ill post picks when they get here...  we made an real good deal for all three   package deals are allways better!! dude was cool as hell ...i talked to him a couple times for about an hour each!! verry nice people him an his son.. to bad some peeps on here was talking shit to people they didnt even know! not cool...
> *


i was just making fun of the shit = pics 

i didnt make fun of homeboy or talk shit about him


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 27 2011, 09:38 PM~20196206
> *i was just making fun of the shit = pics
> 
> i didnt make fun of homeboy or talk shit about him
> *


its done deal..


anyways what happend to everyone buying stuff....shit was going good for a min...made like 250 fast cash thanks fellas..everything will be on its way tomorrow.. guess ill start posting up some kits now.. see how that goes..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

mint open but complete an unstarted...45 shipped :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone need deeks CROSS LACED OR DAYTON STYLE ....also got dicontinued TRENDSETTA decals send me a pm.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone looking for discontinued caddys?? donk/lowrider send me a pm..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 27 2011, 06:08 PM~20195256
> *lol.. you mean like armondo's 3 models that was for sale a bit ago!... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 YOU FUCKER!!! ARE YOU SERIOUS?!! pm ME!!  THE HAWK HAS STRUCK AGAIN!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Mar 27 2011, 07:57 PM~20196423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dibs hold them for me i get paid on the 6th


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 27 2011, 10:31 PM~20196824
> *dibs hold them for me i get paid on the 6th
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh yeah sure no prob... what month was that agian...lol.
that shit dont fly anymore..  paypal is great m.o. will cost ya!! i dont have time to wait a month anymore for payments.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 27 2011, 08:08 PM~20196512
> *anyone looking for discontinued caddys?? donk/lowrider send me a pm..
> *


pm sent


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 27 2011, 08:35 PM~20196869
> *oh yeah sure no prob... what month was that agian...lol.
> that shit dont fly anymore..   paypal is great m.o. will cost ya!! i dont have time to wait a month anymore  for payments.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  

you no get business from me funny guy :angry: 


































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










seriously tho post pics :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

well only way i'll be able to pay is through money order so.... and if it such a big deal of you holding that case til i can get this amp sold then put it up... either i get to it or someone beats me to it....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 27 2011, 10:40 PM~20196943
> *
> 
> you no get business from me funny guy  :angry:
> ...


why post pics everyone knows exactly what they are an how they come.. :uh: :twak:
or was you talking about the decals?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 27 2011, 08:44 PM~20196980
> *why post pics everyone knows exactly  what they are an how they come.. :uh:  :twak:
> or was you talking about the decals?
> *


decals :biggrin: 

how much are the caddys going for


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 27 2011, 11:06 PM~20197216
> *decals   :biggrin:
> 
> how much are the caddys going for
> *


20 each plus 10 for shipping with delivery confermation and trackin#


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

pm for prices...keep an eye in here ill be posting shit all night! i need 150 bucks asap!! so get whatever while you can...once i get my 150 im done selling off my stuff....lol..








































57 burb is sold....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

MINI DREAMS CUTLASS .....
PANCHO'S 65 IMPALA......
AN VINTAGE 70 PONTIAC.....
68 CADDY VERT ......
79 gold caddy......
pancho's 62....
60 impala.....
glass house..... 
ALL...SOLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

NEED SOME LOOT NO TRADES......ALL PRICES DORPED AN SHIPPING COST HAS BEEN INCLUDED IN THE PRICES...NOBODY SHOULD HAVE A PROB...WITH THE PRICES NOW!!!!! :happysad: 

$30 SHIPPED









































$30 SHIPPED









































$45 SHIPPED

























ALL THESE ARE FOR SALE ALSO...PM ME IF YOU SEE SOMETHING YOU LIKE FOR SOME CHEAP ASS PRICES!!!

































[/quote]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

pm for prices...hook up on package deals..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

61 impala hart top....... sold.....


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Interested in the 66' VW and the 65' stepside.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 28 2011, 01:18 AM~20198389
> *Interested in the 66' VW and the 65' stepside.
> *


where you live at?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 27 2011, 11:23 PM~20198415
> *where you live at?
> *


hawaii, 96796


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Mar 28 2011, 01:24 AM~20198425
> *hawaii, 96796
> *


holy shit!! :wow: hows 50 shipped for both sound?
im sure shipping wont be cheap for this one!! i dont even think i can do a trackin# for you since it outside the u.s. right?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

mint open but complete an unstarted...45 shipped :0 








[/quote]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone need deeks CROSS LACED OR DAYTON STYLE ....also got dicontinued TRENDSETTA decals send me a pm.
[/quote]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

discontinued caddys?? only donks left send me a pm..
[/quote]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

pm for prices...keep an eye in here ill be posting shit all night! i need 150 bucks asap!! so get whatever while you can...once i get my 150 im done selling off my stuff....lol..
































57 burb is sold....
[/quote]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

MINI DREAMS CUTLASS .....
PANCHO'S 65 IMPALA......
AN VINTAGE 70 PONTIAC.....
68 CADDY VERT ......
79 gold caddy......
pancho's 62....
60 impala.....
glass house..... 
ALL...SOLD!!!!!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

NEED SOME LOOT NO TRADES......ALL PRICES DORPED AN SHIPPING COST HAS BEEN INCLUDED IN THE PRICES...NOBODY SHOULD HAVE A PROB...WITH THE PRICES NOW!!!!! :happysad: 

$30 SHIPPED









































$30 SHIPPED









































$45 SHIPPED

























ALL THESE ARE FOR SALE ALSO...PM ME IF YOU SEE SOMETHING YOU LIKE FOR SOME CHEAP ASS PRICES!!!

































[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

pm for prices...hook up on package deals..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

is that resin model a 63 wagon


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

what is this





> pm for prices...keep an eye in here ill be posting shit all night! i need 150 bucks asa


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 28 2011, 10:46 AM~20199898
> *is that resin model a 63 wagon
> *


give me a call you still got my number bro?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:biggrin: only need 30 bucks now..lol... once i get that all sales are over. :happysad: .


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 28 2011, 12:00 PM~20200375
> *:biggrin: only need 30 bucks now..lol... once i get that all sales are over. :happysad: .
> *



WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 28 2011, 12:04 PM~20200406
> *WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR :dunno:
> *


a new house....lol.... :biggrin: j/p.. that was just wrong.... :happysad: 

anyways i buoght 3 of armondo's models yesterday an i was alil short...ill have the rest here very very soon..an 95 % of this junk (i mean hidden treasures..lol)will no longer be for sale.. :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Ill take the wagon .... Paypal?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 28 2011, 12:23 PM~20200557
> *Ill take the wagon .... Paypal?
> *


pending sory bro...its only been oin here since last night...lol..you are slow!
you get my 70 impy an other goods out yet?


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 28 2011, 12:19 PM~20200511
> *a new house....lol.... :biggrin:  j/p.. that was just wrong.... :happysad:
> 
> anyways i buoght 3 of armondo's models yesterday an i was alil short...ill have the rest here very very soon..an 95 % of this junk (i mean hidden treasures..lol)will no longer be for sale.. :happysad:
> *



:rant:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 28 2011, 12:31 PM~20200622
> *:rant:
> *


relax..... still gotta bust your nuggetz!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

the wagon is coming 2 dena4life m.c.c.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 28 2011, 10:23 AM~20200557
> *Ill take the wagon .... Paypal?
> *


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 28 2011, 12:49 PM~20200753
> *relax..... still gotta bust your nuggetz!
> *



[email protected] nuggetz ill get that money on paypal as soon as i load it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

i was only kidding...lol.. :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

What's still left to go? Text me fool!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 28 2011, 02:12 PM~20201351
> *What's still left to go? Text me fool!
> *


i dont text ..lol...call me


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Working ..... Learn to text fucker ....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 28 2011, 02:48 PM~20201585
> *Working ..... Learn to text fucker ....
> *


oh i know how im just lazy.. an would mmuch rather just call you fuckin ass..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 28 2011, 12:51 PM~20201611
> *oh i know how im just lazy.. an would mmuch rather just call you fuckin ass..
> *


 pick up the text line..... I can't get caught talking ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 28 2011, 03:12 PM~20201756
> *  pick up the text line..... I can't get caught talking ...
> *


lol....puss :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 28 2011, 01:23 PM~20201836
> *lol....puss :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

mint open but complete an unstarted...45 shipped :0 








[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone need deeks CROSS LACED OR DAYTON STYLE ....also got dicontinued TRENDSETTA decals send me a pm.
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

pm for prices...hook up on package deals..








[/quote]


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 28 2011, 02:26 AM~20198430
> *holy shit!! :wow: hows 50 shipped for both sound?
> im sure shipping wont be cheap for this one!! i dont even think i can do a trackin# for you since it outside the u.s. right?
> *



You can get a tracking #. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 28 2011, 06:38 PM~20203361
> *You can get a tracking #.  :biggrin:
> *


trackin# for you will be an extra 20 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 27 2011, 11:26 PM~20198430
> *holy shit!! :wow: hows 50 shipped for both sound?
> im sure shipping wont be cheap for this one!! i dont even think i can do a trackin# for you since it outside the u.s. right?
> *


 the islands are still in the US..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> anyone need deeks CROSS LACED OR DAYTON STYLE ....also got dicontinued TRENDSETTA decals send me a pm.


[/quote]
[/quote]
<~~~~wants crossed laced!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Pm'd


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 28 2011, 08:49 PM~20203891
> *trackin# for you will be an extra 20 bucks :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

HERE ARE THE PICKS OF THE DEEKS PEOPLE KEEP ASKIN ME FOR


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 29 2011, 09:37 PM~20214189
> *HERE ARE THE PICKS OF THE DEEKS PEOPLE KEEP ASKIN ME FOR
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Edric08 (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 29 2011, 08:37 PM~20214189
> *HERE ARE THE PICKS OF THE DEEKS PEOPLE KEEP ASKIN ME FOR
> 
> 
> ...


How much for tha spokes


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

Got my wagon. thanks


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

got my elco's thanks j


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

SOLD SOME JOHAN CADDY 'S TO SOMEONE AN THEY ARE MISSING AN INTERIOR AN DASHBOARD I JUST FOUND IT HERE IN THE PURPLE POWER,,LOL...LET ME KNOW WHO IT IS AN ILL SEND IT OUT TO YOU.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 4 2011, 08:06 AM~20253582
> *SOLD SOME JOHAN CADDY 'S TO SOMEONE AN THEY ARE MISSING AN INTERIOR AN DASHBOARD I JUST FOUND IT HERE  IN THE PURPLE POWER,,LOL...LET ME KNOW WHO IT IS AN ILL SEND IT OUT TO YOU.
> *


its Mine J.K say bro U got my loot I sended it friday?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 4 2011, 01:43 PM~20256002
> *its Mine J.K say bro U got my loot I sended it friday?
> *


yes sir thank you.


----------

